#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-28
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<smartboyhw> balloons, pin
<smartboyhw> *ping
 * smartboyhw has a sticky g key today:(
<Noskcaj> balloons, is it possible to get testdrive to release before the 8th?
<balloons> Noskcaj, you mean the netboot stuff/
<balloons> ?
<Noskcaj> and the Vbox 4.2 bug
<balloons> I didn't look at the vbox bug
<balloons> what is it?
<balloons> ohh that it won't launch vbox 4.2
<balloons> that's it right?
<Noskcaj> yep, there are many other bugs (inc. it not being litian clean) but those two will mess with my classroom session
<balloons> Noskcaj, as I think was conversed a bit ago on IRC, I'm not sure testdrive is seeing active development
<balloons> that said, I don't think the changes your asking for would be difficult (but who knows!? sometimes simple stuff is hard)... but who will do them?
<balloons> let's go look
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<Noskcaj> i know unit fixed the Vbox bug
<Noskcaj> i did get a response from the guys who make it but unless something big appears, they can't be bothered
<Noskcaj> bug 1079259
<ubot5> bug 1079259 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "not lintian clean" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079259
<Noskcaj> balloons, please read
<balloons> ohh.. yea, it's not up to snuff as a package
<balloons> the debian stuff needs updating
<balloons> and it needs a manpage.. they won't take it without fixes most likely
<phillw> balloons: Noskcaj I have a proposed work around for non fuunctioning of the mini-iso, which actually does have some advantages that I had not considered..
<Noskcaj> phillw, and they are?
<Noskcaj> balloons, does the lintian mean it shouldn
<Noskcaj> 't be realesed
<phillw> Noskcaj: balloons I propose using ubuntu-server, with no additional things added. It has the advantage of having tasksel available to easily install the GUI (flavor) of their choice.
<Noskcaj> phillw, sounds good. how big is it?
<phillw> which is much more newcomer friendly way for them, rather than using CLI to add the flavor of thier choice.
<Noskcaj> true
<balloons> Noskcaj, the lintian stuff -- it depends on the archive guys
<phillw> it is a base install, so all that is on it is required for a GUI
<balloons> if an archive admin says it must meet that criteria, then it's not going in
<Noskcaj> ok, and ok
<phillw> balloons: do you think using server makes sense?
<phillw> it has other advantages, that I did not immediately recognise, such as an easy way for some one to install LAMP for them to test / experiment with.
<balloons> I think Noskcaj should make his life easy and plan for the changes to not be there..
<balloons> I think picking a different iso is the best way to do that
<balloons> and so yes, server is fine, if he wants to go that right
<balloons> *route
<phillw> ubuntu-server installs okay onto test-drive :)
<Noskcaj> yep, my session is fine without the mini, no changes needed. just i hope no-one is using Vbox 4.2
<phillw> for issues with VBox, I cannot help out. But I understand test-drive works okay with virt-manager (kvm).
<phillw> Noskcaj: we can add a note to your session noting the bug. and advising people to use virt-manager.
<balloons> if it comes up so be it
<balloons> likely people willhave the old version
<balloons> or you can explain to use an older version of kvm
<phillw> balloons: I think that the current version of kvm does not have this problem?
<Noskcaj> the bug only affects oracle Vbox.
<Noskcaj> phillw, are you using it in your session?
<phillw> balloons: and my fix for guestfish has been verified for quantal & should land in time :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm covering both VBox and virt-manager
<balloons> nice
<phillw> I think, given the circumstances, I'll use the VBox from the ubuntu repo.
<Noskcaj> ok, that should help
<phillw> Noskcaj: is test-drive oklay with that 'older' VBox?
<Noskcaj> yep, it's only oracle that it dislikes
<phillw> Noskcaj: older VBox & ubuntu-server it is, then :) I'll update my section.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i have to eat now, bye
<phillw> rc
<phillw> tc
<phillw> !
<balloons> bye Noskcaj  ;-)
<phillw> Noskcaj: for your info, I have VBox 4.1.8 on my system so I can check stuff with you if you need.
<Noskcaj> phillw, that's the ubuntu repo's one?
<phillw> Noskcaj: yup :)
<Noskcaj> k, everything should work fine with it.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-29
<phillw> Hi Noskcaj can you try ubuntu-core out with test-drive? ubuntu-server is showing as over sized for a CD iso.
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<txomon> hi all, I just wanted to ask if there is any way to contact the ubuntu-wiki members
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1  starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<cprofitt> ello all
<cprofitt> It looks like my fevor has broken... now we just have to worry about my son in Thursday
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<cprofitt> sorry that I have been out of things for a few days
<balloons> cprofitt, sorry you got sick!
<balloons> :-(
<cprofitt> yeah... the worse part is it happend right when my son did
<cprofitt> having his face swell up was very frightening for a parent
<balloons> yes -- that stuff gets serious fast
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, morning!
<SergioMeneses> it is nice to see you
<SergioMeneses> balloons, \o
<cprofitt> thanks SergioMeneses I am glad to be online again
<balloons> hello hello!
<cprofitt> I was out of it since Sunday with the flu
<phillw> cprofitt: good to see you back, I hope your son is also getting better.
<cprofitt> his infection is doing better -- they remove the tooth on Thursday
<cprofitt> thanks phillw
<phillw> good to hear he (and you) are on the mend.
<cprofitt> anyone else having issues with Ubuntu One on 13.04?
<cprofitt> I am getting an IPCError
<cprofitt> balloons: what is the other project that is making use of the testing data?
<balloons> we had hoped for a hexr instance
<balloons> it's another tool
<cprofitt> yep, that is the one
<lagreca> Hi! Pepperflash's Chrome Stable is showing colored artifacts when playing youtube videos. Can it be solved? Thanks. PS: UBUNTU 12.04.1
<lagreca> The same doesn't happen in unity 2d.
<njin> what's pepperflash ?
<njin> is a chrome plugin, and then if it is not working on 3d acceleration, the problem is with that plugin, flashplayer still working.
<njin> so I think that the problem needs to be reported to the chrome developers
<TheLordOfTime> or the plugin devs
<TheLordOfTime> if its a 3rd-party plugin
<TheLordOfTime> also...
<TheLordOfTime> !crosspost | lagreca
<ubot5> lagreca: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<lagreca> meu cu pisca... sorry
<letozaf_> balloons, I was looking at the Evince Autopilot testcase, the link to the installation instructions is empty is this ok ?
<letozaf_> bye the way, hello!
<balloons> hello!
<thomi> good morning everyone
<balloons> letozaf_, where at do you mean?
<letozaf_> thomi, Hi in Italy it's night :D
<thomi> balloons: quick update: the gcalc crashing bug has been worked-around. It's most likely a bug in Gtk, but there's a workaround in AP-gtk for now.
<letozaf_> balloons, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/251/builds/34676/downloads
<thomi> balloons: I'm just verifying the fix now
<balloons> I missed njin :-(
<balloons> thomi, excellent.. I figured as much, but I reported it anyway
<balloons> since gtk is not going to be fixed
<thomi> balloons: well, we're hoping we can patch it
<thomi> apparently it's a reasonably simple problem
<balloons> ohh nice
<balloons> letozaf_, yes sadly i know it's blank
<balloons> I've been working on several things, but I'm trying again right now actually on the ppa
<balloons> until it's up, no instructions :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, ah ok!
<balloons> yea.. :-(
<balloons> so thomi the ap session is tomorrow
<balloons> while your sleeping :-)
<thomi>  :(
<balloons> I don't think you'd be up
<balloons> maybe..
<thomi> balloons: an IRC session?
<balloons> yes
<thomi> what time?
<balloons> now
<balloons> for the past hour I think is the time
<balloons> let me check
<thomi> oh ok,
<thomi> balloons: if you think my presence would be beneficial, I can get up early
<balloons> 1800  UTC
<balloons> so 2 hours ago :-)
<thomi> oh
<balloons> yea.. a bit much.. hmm
<balloons> well, let me see something
<thomi> still doable... 7AM, only an hour earlier then when I usually get to work
<balloons> I could swap with mhall to ge thte last session of the day
<balloons> let me ask him
<balloons> that would push it to 1900 utc
<balloons> which should work for you sounds like
<thomi> balloons: either way - I'm happy to get up an hour early... means I can quit an hour early too :)
 * balloons thinks I should frame the git -> bzr reference
<thomi> huh?
<balloons> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<balloons> I constantly type things like bzr reset, bzr checkout, etc, etc
<balloons> I need bzr revert
<balloons> git reset HEAD --hard does nothing for me in bzr ;-)
<thomi> balloons: ahhh, I do the opposite - try and use bzr in a git repo
<balloons> yea.. I'm a git baby, so everything in bzr is just reference to git
<balloons> if you used bzr more / first, well.. it's the same
<balloons> the funny thing is, I like parts of both of them ;-)
<thomi> heh. THe only thing I like baout git.... is the name :P
<thomi> that's not acutally true
<balloons> ok, so gotta stay with 1800 utc.. can't swap
<balloons> so, yea, if you want to be around, I would appreciate it :-0
<thomi> ok, I'll do my best
<letozaf_> balloons, it's strange today's raring-desktop-armhf+omap4.img   is only 22 MB large
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> nice
<balloons> it failed to build
<balloons> shouldn't be anything there
<balloons> all the arm images pretty mch failed
<balloons> letozaf_, ok, package is pushed up again.. let's see if it sticks
<balloons> denied
<balloons> lp still hates me
<letozaf_> :D
<balloons> Accepted:
<balloons>  OK: ubuntu-autopilot-tests_0.10ubuntu1-1ubuntu1.tar.gz
<balloons>  OK: ubuntu-autopilot-tests_0.10ubuntu1-1ubuntu1.dsc
<balloons> we're in :-)
<balloons> want to try it out letozaf_ ?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/+archive/autopilot-tests
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> bah.. it's still pending.. but should be up in a hour.. tomorrow for you probably
<balloons> regardless, I can update the instructions now :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, I will try tomorrow for sure!
<letozaf_> balloons, how does it work, I mean I have the ubuntu-autopilot-tests bzr branch on my PC if I add the PPA can I mess up something
<balloons> no it won't
<balloons> for you, lol, nothing really changes
<balloons> since it's just packaged versions of the branch
<letozaf_> balloons, fine, just wanted to be sure!
<balloons> it puts them in /usr ....
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hi
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> phillw, hi
<SergioMeneses> tab tramp
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, hello
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, hi how are you? we have to work again on the portal
<phillw> SergioMeneses: are there any pre-requisites that you need people to have for the classroom sessions? E.g. for section 3 we are asking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3
<philipballew> When can we work on that?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, maybe, there are not in my session but I dont know in the other one
<SergioMeneses> just let me ask to SergioZ and we'll edit the wiki page later
<phillw> okies, just create a Section4 sub page if you need :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect! thanks for helping
<balloons> my disk keeps reverting to read only
<balloons> :-(
<balloons> not a good day for computer
<SergioMeneses> balloons, bad news
<balloons> yea.. going down..
<Noskcaj> can someone please confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409 outside of Vbox?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [High,Incomplete]
<Noskcaj> balloons, phillw: the iso tracker has frozen for precise, kubuntu alternate
<phillw> Noskcaj: precise?
<Noskcaj> 12.04
<phillw> yeah, I see.. you'd need to ask the kubuntu team about that. I know that 12.04.2 is looming.
<Noskcaj> i just did and was told to ask here
<Noskcaj> and once again, can someone please confirm this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409 outside of Vbox?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [High,Incomplete]
<phillw> hmm, I think -release may be better placed to answer
<Noskcaj> FFS
<phillw> Noskcaj: ask xnox if he needs any more information. As I read the bug, you have answered his request. I can run it in KVM with lubuntu if he needs more information.
<Noskcaj> phillw: if you could, i just need to confirm if it's Vbox only, like my graphical issues
<phillw> It will not be tonight (23:32 UTC), but I'll create a new VM tomorrow for it. I have the tab open on my browser to remind me :)
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<phillw> Noskcaj: ahh, I need a desktop iso :/
<phillw> let me zsync up my lubuntu one... this will take a while, so it can run over night.
<phillw> well, I have 58% of it on my system :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-30
<Noskcaj> just found a bug in 12.10, at least xubuntu amd64. when you make a program open in half the screen by dragging it to the top, pressing the maximise button maxes the top part of the window go above the screen
<Noskcaj> ping to anyone here
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening jibel
<pitti> jibel: bonjour!
<jibel> Hey pitti Noskcaj
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I fixed the hanging xvfb and lost processes on rabisu this morning, so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ is getting blue again
<Noskcaj> are either of you guys able to run a daily install for me?
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> jibel: I just "damaged" all checksums in the data file, that ought to trigger a complete rebuild, right?
<jibel> pitti, ah, good. I killed some stalled dbus processes yesterday evening, I'll need to add a proper cleanup after the runs
<jibel> pitti, yes, it will
<pitti> jibel: they all failed with "Xvfb: failed to start" because of the lingering Xvfb process
<Noskcaj> bug 1087409, please confirm outside of Vbox
<ubot5> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu dailys take 3 minutes to get to the next screen if install mp3 is selected." [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<jibel> pitti, yes, that's pretty common, about once a week
<pitti> Noskcaj: there's not much to debug there, it's pretty clear what happens AFAIK
<pitti> Noskcaj: same effect when you install it on a laptop with a broadcom wifi
<pitti> there's a missing progress report UI from ubiquity
<Noskcaj> pitti, my issue is it only appears with the mp3 selected
<pitti> Noskcaj: yes, that will trigger the "install additional/non-free drivers" functionality
<pitti> the VB driver is not really non-free, but it's an UI design compromise
<Noskcaj> ok, just realised my fault, nvm
<pitti> Noskcaj: well, not "your fault" really, it really does sit there for a while doing nothing
<jibel> Noskcaj, lack of feedback is a UI bug IMO
<pitti> Noskcaj: I'm just saying that this is "triaged"
 * pitti adjusts
<pitti> Noskcaj: bug updated
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<pitti> jibel: we don't run libo upstream tests for raring any more, do we?
<pitti> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=libreoffice
<pitti> and all of the four have a last build in November
<pitti> jibel: or has that been entirely replaced with the bibisect stuff?
<jibel> pitti, bibisect does't replace it and it's lower priority because they are run as part of the build in the PPA.
<jibel> pitti, and I didn't have time to activate daily builds for raring yet
<pitti> jibel: ah, ok; thanks for the heads-up!
<dholbach> pitti, is http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test all we need to point a potential test case reviewer at? or do you feel we should add something there? or on a separate page on the wiki maybe?
<pitti> hey dholbach
<pitti> dholbach: that's the operational bits indeed; if that fails, it's definitively not ready yet, so it's a really good check
<pitti> dholbach: it should also be "sensible" in the context of the package, of course (but that's true with anything you sponsor of course)
<dholbach> pitti, perfect, thanks
<dholbach> pitti, could you imagine doing a quick hangout to talk people through a test or two - we could do it in an "interview" format - we could do it earlier on Friday and then point people to the youtube link later on
<pitti> dholbach: sure, let's try that
<dholbach> pitti, shall we pick a time already?
<pitti> dholbach: I have a dentist appointment at 10:30; so earlier, or after 11:15
<dholbach> will you be able to talk after the appointment? :)
<pitti> yeah, it's no big deal :)
<dholbach> then let's do it afterwards - you might be more relaxed then :-P
<pitti> I shall point out that hangouts are still working exceptionally bad, though
<dholbach> ok
<pitti> so we might need to move to IRC
<dholbach> we can try it and if it fails, I can try to do it
<dholbach> or that
<dholbach> I would  be a very poor substitute for TEH PITTI :)
<pitti> well, so are hangouts :)
<pitti> there's nothign I can point to :)
<dholbach> :-)
<pitti> that was much easier IRL at UDS
<dholbach> yeah :)
<pitti> dholbach: hey, can we try a hangout now? I'll try on my mobile
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> let me invite you - just a sec
<pitti> dholbach: ah, already invited you
<dholbach> ah ok
<pitti> dholbach: can't hear you
<dholbach> greyback, did I see it correctly - you live in Berlin? :)
<greyback> dholbach: correct
<greyback> dholbach: I moved there about 3 months ago
<dholbach> greyback, very nice - I had no idea :)
<cprofitt> morning everyone
<roadmr> hello!
<cprofitt> how is your day going roadmr ?
<roadmr> cprofitt: fine so far :) yours?
<cprofitt> It is going well for a first day back to work from being ill
<cprofitt> lots of catching up to do
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<cprofitt> or anyone else really
<cprofitt> any advice on how to best schedule a meeting for a team that appears to be equally split by a 5-6 hour time difference?
<cprofitt> I am using a doodle poll right now...
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, you mean on Ubuntu Friendly uh?
<cprofitt> smartboyhw: yeah
<cprofitt> trying to get UF to have some regular meetings
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, so if it has a 5-6 hour differece, set the later one at it's local time 16:00, and set the earlier one 10:00
<cprofitt> the one I am working on now is really just an initial meeting, but I truly believe some form of regular meeting keeps teams on-track
<cprofitt> I was really looking to have one meeting not two different ones, but I guess having two could work
<cprofitt> I had not considered that
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, how would it work?
<cprofitt> on the poll I put two early evening GMT times and two early evening UTC times
<cprofitt> I do not know... I thought that was what your suggestion was
<cprofitt> smartboyhw: I assume you were not talking about having two different meetings, but how to list the options on Doodle?
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, I never used doodle:P
<cprofitt> ah.
<cprofitt> Doodle is just a poll system for trying to find the optimal meeting time
<cprofitt> lets people vote on which time(s) they can meet.
<smartboyhw> cprofitt, just ask the guys who are interested in this first...
<cprofitt> yep, that is what has been done.
<cprofitt> just struggling with the idea of cutting half the team out of a meeting
<cprofitt> the first set of responses only resulted in less than half the interested folks being able participate at any one time
<cprofitt> perhaps setting up an asychronous system would work better, but I have not used too many of those.
<cprofitt> most of those are most 'task' oriented and not discussion
<cprofitt> phillw: ping you around?
<phillw> cprofitt: indeed i am :)
<cprofitt> thanks for voting so quickly in the poll
<phillw> saves me forgetting to vote :)
<cprofitt> you have any good ideas on how to ensure we get input from everyone despite the 5-6 hour time split in the team?
<phillw> as you have the EP set up, it is a case of reminding people to put ideas on to it.
<cprofitt> EP?
<phillw> ether pad http://pad.ubuntu.com/sClb0uH2g8
<cprofitt> ah, yes
<smartboyhw> phillw, hmm getting a new life at packaging now:)
<phillw> you have a suggestion already from me :)
<cprofitt> thanks Phillw
<phillw> smartboyhw: great :) Have you decided on a time for your session?
<smartboyhw> phillw, as you reminded me now, I will set it at 19th Feb 13:00 UTC
<smartboyhw> Final date:)
<phillw> can you edit the wiki page and let Lyz know :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, ok
<phillw> you may want to add to the wiki page that people will need an iso !
<cprofitt> phillw: was that directed towards me?
<cprofitt> the wiki page and lyz?
<cprofitt> UWN?
<cprofitt> I do think the wiki page needs editing, but was not sure if it should be tackled before some things had been ironed out
<phillw> cprofitt: no, sorry, it was for smartboyhw
<phillw> finally nailed down the last -classroom time & date on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<cprofitt> phillw: ok
<cprofitt> good, glad you got classroom filled
<cprofitt> sorry that with everything going on I could not do a session
<phillw> cprofitt: a classroom can be done at any time. Just give the classroom people a poke whenever UF wants to hold one. They're a great way to get noticed :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, thx
<cprofitt> phillw: yep, thanks
<cprofitt> wow... I never realized that the UK got so little snow
<balloons> thomi, you about yet
<balloons> ?
<thomi> balloons: I am now
<thomi> *yawn*
<thomi> balloons: what's up?
<balloons> well, shoot.. I didn't say anything in here, but thomi and I just hosted an autopilot session for udw
<thomi> haha
<TLoT> how thoroughly has the 12.04.1 ISO been tested?
<TLoT> for installation?
<TLoT> ???
<balloons> TLoT, prior to release we did a full workup
<TLoT> to what extent?
<TLoT> because https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/220961 seems to be occurring on this system
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged]
<TLoT> brand new 750GB drive
<TLoT> (apport triggered that)
<TLoT> i'm trying a reinstall to see whether the partition schema i set up is the cause
<balloons> hmm
<TLoT> (shouldn't be!)
<balloons> do you have logs from the install?
<TLoT> none that i can share
<TLoT> i'm not willing to divulge my information unless bugcontrol decides to wake up and answer my quesiton in -bugs
<TLoT> (the logs would contain password data)
<balloons> TLoT -- no, it won't have that personal data in it
<balloons> you can see what's in the logs anyways
<TLoT> balloons: the debug logs that apport were collecting said that it would have it
<balloons> and you should/could check
<TLoT> so unless apport is LYING
<balloons> but you didn't get that far did you? I mean to the user install
<balloons> username choice
<TLoT> good question
<TLoT> it said "installing system"
<TLoT> and then went boom
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<TLoT> no time, i have to head out to a meeting
<TLoT> if it errors out again i'll be back
 * TLoT will remain connected in lurkmode
<balloons> TLoT, ok -- the logs are deifnitely helpful in this case
<TLoT> balloons: and you'll know if i get back, there'll be me raging at the computer.
<TLoT> whatever log(s) existed are likely being overwritten as we speak
<TLoT> it could very well have just been the partition setup i had
<balloons> kk
<TLoT> but we'll see
 * TLoT told it to not update as it goes, so...
 * TLoT runs off
<TLoT> okay, that's... interesting
<TLoT> it seems to have resolved itself?
<TLoT> so... creating 3 partitions is too  hard for it?
<TLoT> HUH?
 * TLoT shrugs
<TLoT> back later
<epikvision> Hello ubuntu quality! I am installing raring into my desktop and something is wrong.
<epikvision> Hopefully, this is the right place to ask. First of all, i just installed raring straight from a daily image amd64. But after reboot, I see a blue screen called Memtest86.
<balloons> epikvision, is the disc still in the system?
<balloons> memtest86 is an option from the iso
<epikvision> No, it rebooted straight to memtest without the disc.
<epikvision> Now i see an exploding list of red and errors piling in mounds.
<epikvision> balloons It passed up to 46%.
<balloons> epikvision, very odd
<balloons> did you install to your physical machine?
<balloons> you don't even get a boot menu?
<epikvision> Yes, although installation was perfect, it passed the intel boot splash screen, but it didnt make it to login screen.
 * epikvision waves at balloons.
<balloons> so epikvision I hope that takes care of your issues ;-)
<balloons> glad you got raring going on your laptop
<epikvision> balloons I hope so too. I remember installing a daily build a while back, and i encountered the same error.
<epikvision> balloons, its ok! Multitasking can bring up some inevitable bumps.
<balloons> :-)
<epikvision> Ok i filed it. LP #1110875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1110875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "After installation, raring build boots to memtest " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110875
<xnox>  /o\
<TheLordOfTime> o.o
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, you may want to make a note somewhere that ubiquity may need to be beaten with a hammer - creating more than 2 partitions using the manual partitioner breaks things.
<TheLordOfTime> which is what caused the initial implodification
<epikvision> I know, it's strange.
<epikvision> thanks balloons for the reporting walkthrough!
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, heh, back eh?
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, with  a working system yes.,
<balloons> xnox is here, or hiding.. not sure.. but there is etheir a bug, or an explaination
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<balloons> we should settle it
<TheLordOfTime> can you wait about 10 minutes?/
<TheLordOfTime> i am recovering data to incorporate for a reboot...
<TheLordOfTime> so...
 * TheLordOfTime is rebooting inot the new working system
<TheLordOfTime> s/inot/into/
<xnox> i'm looking at the logs from epikvision's bug and I'm not seeing anything strange happening in the syslog yet...
<TheLordOfTime> and we're back :P
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  do you know of any bugs in ubiquity or otherwise which would cause the installer to say "insufficient space" during installation?  perhaps if i have "Update software during installation" selected?
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  ^
<xnox> for example - if you have more ram than disk-space we incorrectly create massive swap and only 2GB '/' which is not enough to complete the install.
<xnox> or otherwise passed the "have sufficient space check" but created '/' of 2GB
#ubuntu-quality 2013-01-31
<xnox> (for example have 2GB thumb drive and 100GB disk & choose to install onto 2GB thumb drive using manual partitioning)
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  and what about using the liveusb environment (no persistence) to install to a bare 750GB drive?
<xnox> no, that should be fine.
<TheLordOfTime> that's where i ran into the issue - it crashed/errored, and apport stated its LP Bug 220961
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 220961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] ubiquity crashes instead of notifying the user of not enough disk space" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220961
<TheLordOfTime> in the 12.04.1 LTS ISO on the liveusb
<TheLordOfTime> now, one of two things could have caused this:
<TheLordOfTime> (1) my partitioning scheme was wrong (unlikely - it lets you know if you're doing something stupid), or
<TheLordOfTime> (2) having selected "update software during installation" caused the issue
<TheLordOfTime> and since it got to "Installing System..." i'm pretty certain (1) was not the issue
<TheLordOfTime> note that when i reran the installer i didn't choose "update software during installing" or whatever the option is and it didn't error
<balloons> back later guys
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  so unless apport is completely wrong, and its a much more major bug in ubiquity, the ISO should be rechecked
<TheLordOfTime> or, ubiquity's functionality for updating during installation checked, at least
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: i'd like to see logs of it triggered with "update software during installation" checked.
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  good luck to you - i didn't have apport keep em because apport said it would have my password data
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm not risking the now-working installation to retest
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: and that's a lie, unless you booted with "debug-ubiquity"
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  then apport needs to be shot
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: it's just we don't check if we have booted into 'debug-ubiquity' mode or not.
<TheLordOfTime> and retooled.
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: well, not apports fault, but the ubiquity hook in apport.....
<TheLordOfTime> xnox:  given i'm not on the live usb anymore, do those logs even exist?
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: the real fix is to fix debian-installer not to print passwords in the logs.
<thomi> balloons: still around?
<balloons> thomi, I'm heading off now
<balloons> if your here
<jibel> Good morning
<Noskcaj> jibel, evening
<jibel> hey Noskcaj
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ is slowly returning back to sanity
<jibel> pitti, phew, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, I finish data gathering on the nexus7 and will come back to it next week. I don't want to check everyday if xvfb is stuck
<pitti> jibel: yeah, let's; we need to clean up the stale dbus-daemons and xvfbs better
<pitti> jibel: and next week I'll have some time again to actually fix gnome stuff, too
<pitti> this week with its nexus7 sprint + UDW + adt hackfest + patch pilot + emergency fixes is a bit stuffed
<fetz> nick fetzed
<Noskcaj> phillw, do you know if the "recurive" PPC bug affects the latest builds of 12.04.2?
<phillw> Noskcaj: lubuntu don't have a LTS, so no 12.04.1 or 12.04.2
<Noskcaj> i'm meaning netboot too
<Noskcaj> just realised netboot ppc doesn't have a testcase http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds
<balloons> Noskcaj, I have this: http://pad.ubuntu.com/wfjvrAzFq2
<Noskcaj> bug 1111809
<ubot5> bug 1111809 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "12.04 daily's don't have a netboot PPC testcase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111809
<balloons> I believe you wrote that testcase correct?
<Noskcaj> i think so, i just need someone else to confirm
<Noskcaj> and there are minor changes nessisary for the PPC version
<Noskcaj> i'm just reporting some bugs in the tracker
<Noskcaj> bug 1111814
<ubot5> bug 1111814 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "desktop netboot has incomplete testcases" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111814
<balloons> nice.. against the new stuff
<balloons> k, I'll comment and add the pad link
<balloons> Noskcaj, if you want to convert this whole page to bugs, please do so: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestcaseUpdates
<balloons> then we can close the page
<balloons> mark the new stuff as 'to-do' tag
<Noskcaj> bug 1111820 , and i'm done
<ubot5> bug 1111820 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Mythbuntu testcases are in the wrong format." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111820
<letozaf_> balloons, I saw you ran the autopilot evince test
<letozaf_> balloons, I get an error
<letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594392
<balloons> letozaf_, yes, it does work for me
<letozaf_> balloons, what did I do wrong ?
<letozaf_> balloons, I launched : autopilot run -v -r -f xml -o autopilot-evince.xml evince
<balloons> ohh ouch
<balloons> it just failed
<letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> did you install the package from the ppa
<balloons> did it install clean?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes I followed the instructions and it installed clean
<letozaf_> balloons, non errors
<letozaf_> balloons, could it be I have the old versions
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean I had run the
<letozaf_> balloons, unity tests time ago
<balloons> letozaf_, blame the packager :-)
<balloons> which is me
<letozaf_> balloons, :D
<letozaf_> balloons, but you ran the test
<letozaf_> balloons, and it workde
<letozaf_> balloons, worked
<balloons> weird
<letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> it's still my fault don't worry
<balloons> but we'll get it fixed and push up a new one
<letozaf_> balloons, ok, thanks! thought I did something wrong as it worked for you
<balloons> bah apt-file doesn't work with ppa's
<balloons> sadface
<balloons> letozaf_, lol
<balloons> autopilot list ubuntu_autopilot_tests
<balloons> I'm guessing you see good stuff then right?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> d'oh
<letozaf_> balloons, 28 total tests
<balloons> autopilot run ubuntu_autopilot_tests.evince
<balloons> so in full
<balloons> autopilot run -v -r -f xml -o autopilot-evince.xml ubuntu_autopilot_tests.evince
<balloons> my bad
<balloons> i thought something was wrong
<letozaf_> balloons, autopilot run ubuntu_autopilot_tests.evince is working
<balloons> lol, yes
<letozaf_> balloons, as soon as it finishes I will launch autopilot run -v -r -f xml -o autopilot-evince.xml ubuntu_autopilot_tests.evince
<letozaf_> balloons, :( no autopilot run -v -r -f xml -o autopilot-evince.xml ubuntu_autopilot_tests.evince   does not work
<letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594561
<balloons> ohh that's simple
<balloons> you need to run from a writable directory
<balloons> your in /usr/bin and trying to write out a xml file
<letozaf_> balloons, you are right!
<balloons> you can fix it by specifying the output file better
<balloons> maybe I should make the directions push it to the home dir?
<balloons> I'll update all of them like that
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<letozaf_> balloons, it worked... in the right directory :D
<letozaf_> balloons, what about the xml file ?
<balloons> ok, if everything worked, we don't need it :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, if something fails... where do we put it ?
<letozaf_> balloons, not that I want it to fail :-b
<balloons> ahh.. yes, attach it to the bug report
<balloons> it will help us understand how the test failed
<letozaf_> balloons, it succeeded :D
<letozaf_> balloons, but now I know what to do with the xml file in case the other tests fail :-b
<tgm4883> Noskcaj, i think i wrote those mythbuntu testcases and got balloons approval
<tgm4883> it was awhile ago
<balloons> ohh carla is gone
<balloons> well, the instructions are fixed
<balloons> tgm4883, let me look.
<balloons> tgm4883, ahh.. no big deal, just a style change the tests went through
<balloons> we moved to <dl> and <dt> tags
<balloons> instead of <ol> and <ul>
<phillw> tgm4883: don't worry, balloons has handy little script to transfer them... He is just too shy to say :)
<balloons> ^^ yes, I'll fix them up for you
<balloons> they'll be the same, just prettier ;-)
<phillw> and, tgm4883 don't feel bad... i gave a classroom session recently using the wrong tags... It's still on my TODO list to get it corrected :/
<alesage> balloons can you direct me to any autopilot tests you may have written for gedit?
<balloons> alesage, everything (most) is in trunk
<balloons> a non-intro example, hacks on intro stuff, and then the example I did for the the wlkathrough
<balloons> I have to actually merge those into the real test sometime
<alesage> ok thx balloons
<balloons> you need links, or?
<alesage> o sorry balloons no I'm fine :) , noticing that you stopped around where I'm stopping, i.e. detecting if text is highlighted, syntax coloring, etc.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> Happy Automated Testing Hackfest Day! :-)
<pitti> yeehaw!
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> salut jibel
<jibel> hey dholbach
<jibel> I need an xchat macro to say hi on all the channels, I could call it "dholbach's greetings" ;)
<dholbach> jibel, you know what it's like: forget to greet one guy in the morning and they're mad at you for the rest of the year :-P
<jibel> heh
<pitti> jibel: bonjour
<pitti> jibel: isn't there a /wall command or something similar?
<JoseeAntonioR> pitti: you want to make an announcement?
<Noskcaj> jibel, it could be you login message.
<pitti> JoseeAntonioR: no, just responding to jibel's question about dholbach-style good mornings :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :)
<dholbach> I'm glad the irc council is not on my case yet :-P
 * JoseeAntonioR files a bug
<jibel> pitti, bonjour
<jibel> there must be something like that, I'll RTFM
<Noskcaj> when does the hackfest start?
<Noskcaj> just curious
<pitti> it's "today", there's no defined start/end
<Noskcaj> ok, i'm just wondering if you can get someone to work on transmission
 * pitti looks at the gvfs autopkgtest
<dholbach> Who is all here for the Automated Testing Hackfest? :)
<jibel> dholbach, \o i'm here, going through failed tests http://10.98.0.1:8080/view/Raring/view/AutoPkgTest/
<jibel> I'll have a look at apt-clone
 * dholbach hugs jibel
 * jibel hugs dholbach back :)
<pitti> dholbach: me, I guess :)
<pitti> I can't reproduce the gvfs failure locally nor in a local test VM
<pitti> jibel: I'll log into the production machines and investigate there
<dholbach> brb
<jibel> pitti, ok
<jibel> pitti, the other day I had a failure in the lab for bzr tests that I coulnd't reproduce at home, because the VM in the lab are configured with 2 CPUs and at home it was configured with only 1
<pitti> jibel: that error doesn't look like that, though
<jibel> pitti, do you know who maintains software-center?
<pitti> jibel: not sure who does these days; used to be mvo
<jibel> meh, hardcoded release names everywhere in the tests :(
<cprofitt> hey all, how does one go about getting a meeting added to the #ubuntu-meeting caledar?
<om26er> Is there anything wrong with the latest ISO ?
<om26er> it won't go to partition setup
<jibel> cprofitt, did you try the procedure described on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar ?
<jibel> psivaa, ^ did you see anything like om26er ?
<psivaa> jibel: om26er: not recently, but i am not sure if bug 1080701 is the cause
<ubot5> bug 1080701 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "After 'Preparing to install Ubuntu' screen, raring installation hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080701
<psivaa> om26er: which image, arch, release etc please?
<om26er> psivaa: 64bit, the very latest iso of today
<psivaa> om26er: i have not tried the 20130201.1 yet manually, the automated tests did not have any issues. let me try
<om26er> psivaa: its working now, it seems.
<psivaa> om26er: ok fine :)
<cprofitt> balloons: balsamiq requires adobe air... :-(
<pitti> jibel: bah, jhbuild update is insanely slow on rabisu :( (currently running jhbuild.cron in terminal)
<pitti> jibel: I went through most of our yellows and reds, a lot of them looked easy (dirty tree or missing build dep)
<pitti> oh dear, I finally nailed the gvfs autopkgtest failure -- that was a beast
<jibel> pitti, slow update might be due to the proxy, I was expecting this machine to move to the other lab at some point but it never happened
<balloons> phillw, you can always suggest things like this for us as a team to look at
<balloons> it looks like bug 1073433 is well-known at this point
<ubot5> bug 1073433 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Ext4 corruption associated with shutdown of Ubuntu 12.10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073433
<balloons> we could be around to help test once it's ready
<phillw> balloons: yeah, they seem to have it pretty nailed down to NM
<phillw> I haven't seen it on my VMs, just wondering if any people who test with 'real' kit have come across it.
<balloons> no.. none of my real or virtual boxes have hit htis
<cprofitt> jibel: yes, I found that and book marked it. I knew there were instructions, but could not find them
<balloons> or.. heh, I'm oblivious.. but pretty sure.. I would notice :-)
<phillw> modem-manager is always the last to close on my virtual and real machines, but it does die.
<cprofitt> thanks
<phillw> +gracefully
<dkessel> wow, the irc logs from today read like an "exciting" hackfest ;)
<kparal> is there a video recording of the on-air session?
<JoseeAntonioR> kparal: I'm looking on that now :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> dkessel, now that you are here.. it's much more exciting..
<dkessel> :D
<balloons> this is the time for EU and soon some US'ers to have fun
<balloons> so dkessel what did you want to work on?
<balloons> kparal, I didn't see a recording for dholbach from this morning
 * dkessel updates his netbook to then run the autopilot tests on it
<balloons> however, I'll be pushing out a screencast today on autopilot.. fingers crossed anyways
<balloons> for now, you got me live
<balloons> :-p
<dkessel> balloons, cadence testing week 5 ;)
<balloons> kparal, any questions? need help with something?
<kparal> balloons: I just wondered, http://ubuntuonair.com/ says "Next Hangout: QA Hackfest: autopkgtest Test-cases Demo 1st Feb 2013, 10:30 UTC" (we are past that) and the video is Jono Bacon
<kparal> where can I access the screencasts tomorrow, is it going to be linked on the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting/Hackfest
<balloons> kparal, yes, the autopkg folks where around earlier, but it doesn't look like they got to record a video for some reason
<kparal> that's a pitty
<balloons> kparal, I'll update the wiki with the screencast.. sadly the original screencast for autopilot got lost in a hard drive failure.. So I'll be doing another one, but I didn't want to take away from today
<balloons> basically it will go over what's in the tutorials, but be visual..
<balloons> still, we can work on some tests.. what are you more interested in?
<kparal> sorry, gtg
<dkessel> balloons, ubuntu-autopilot-tests should depend on recordmydesktop if it needs it to run the tests, maybe?
<dkessel> or recommend, or whatever the correct relationship might be ;)
<balloons> yes, it should
<balloons> I have to push a new pacakage, but someone prposed a branch and I merged it
<balloons> so it does depend on it now
<dkessel> ah, ok :)
<balloons> I was hoping to push something new with today's new stuff
<balloons> :-)
<dkessel> meh... i just got the evince test to fail. and apport can't process the crash report because of a lack of memory
<dkessel> ... to process the recordmydesktop crash, strangely....
<dkessel> i'll go the normal "file a bug" route...
<dkessel> bug 1112758
<ubot5> bug 1112758 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "evince autopilot test hangs at a certain point" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112758
<balloons> dkessel, ohh, a bug :-)
<dkessel> i'll file another one in a minute... for the gedit test
<balloons> german locale? it should fail due to strings
<dkessel> meh.
<balloons> but it shouldn't blow up
<dkessel> gedit just crashed btw :)
<balloons> yea, for the moment, it's english only.. however, I was discussing with the translation guys about how we could fix that
<balloons> and make it do string lookups
<balloons> the bugs are still valid tho, but I'm guessing most of the tests will fail.. anything invovling string
<dkessel> hmm i had one timing related error in the gedit test i think... that might still be worth reporting
<balloons> yes, definitely report everything
<balloons> we'll look at the logs.. there might be other things happening
<dkessel> bug 1112772
<ubot5> bug 1112772 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "gedit autopilot hangs, then crashed gedit (?), then hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112772
<balloons> dkessel, ok I'll look at the logs for these
<dkessel> done breaking everything ;/
<phillw> dkessel: breaking things is good... Better we do it than our 'customers' :)
<dkessel> phillw, yeah i know :) i'm actually working as a developer in my day job ;) i know that is important
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> hi Noskcaj you want to have a play on the channel you'll be holding your classroom session on?
<phillw> balloons: have you set the flags I asked?
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj:  /j #ubuntu-quality-chat
<balloons> phillw, yes
<phillw> balloons: most odd, chanserv should be there after the set guard on command :/
 * balloons is allergic to irc.. I can't stop sneezing
<Noskcaj> lol
<Noskcaj> balloons, one (offtopic) suggestion i have to help  newcomers is, we make a wiki page with the irc name, real name etc. of the more active users of -quality.
<Noskcaj> e.g. : balloons, nicholas skaggs (link to your wiki page), head of ubuntu-quality, is/isn't employed by canonical
<Noskcaj> e.g. 2: Noskcaj, jackson doak (link), email, one of the only PPC testers, isn't employed by canonical
<balloons> hmm.. not sure everyone would be down for that idea
<balloons> however, we could make mention of people who are active and willing to help
<balloons> such as yourself.. meaning, if someone straggles in, you can help get them started
<Noskcaj> pretty much my reason for setting it up, i would have to check everyone is fine with being on the wiki
<phillw> Noskcaj: balloons you may want to look at something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<Noskcaj> will do, isn't balloons meant to be somewhere on this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quality
<phillw> I must go and edit back to sorted by UTC!
<balloons> ohh.. that's an old page :-)
<Noskcaj> ok, that's exactly what i meant
<Noskcaj> i have the WhoWeAre up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre , does anyone want to add themselves?
<letozaf_> balloons, the autopilot gedit test fails
<balloons> letozaf_, I'm looking at dkessel's bug reports now
<balloons> see if your issues is similar
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1112772
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1112772 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112772). The error has been logged
<letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw it but as I did not understand if it was like mine I have submitted bug #1112838 eventually I will mark it invalid if it's the same
<ubot5> bug 1112838 in gedit (Ubuntu) "autopilot test "GeditTests.test_display_file_browser_panel" fails with "AssertionError: No window was opened"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112838
<balloons> no worries
<balloons> I'll pull your log now too
<letozaf_> balloons, I have attached the recordmydesktop files and a screenshot, it does it everytime I run it, I tried 3 times
<balloons> k
<balloons> is it italian locale?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> yea, there may be other issues, but that is one of them
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> yours looks like it never even tried to run
<balloons> the introspection example I should say
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> k, looks like there's some stuff to fix-up
<balloons> I have to merge some of the newer introspection stuff in there anyway
<balloons> good stuff
<letozaf_> balloons, if I run autopilot run ubuntu_autopilot_tests.gedi.test_gedit.GeditTests.test_display_file_browser_panel
<letozaf_> balloons, it works
<balloons> run, running specific tests work
<balloons> you can see your log some passed
<letozaf_> balloons, the tests previous to this one were ok and if you run this one alone it works
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> you mean it failed in your log?
<balloons> I closed yours
<balloons> these passed:
<balloons> <testcase classname="ubuntu_autopilot_tests.gedit.test_gedit.GeditTests" name="test_highlight_searched_text" time="25.572"/>
<balloons> <testcase classname="ubuntu_autopilot_tests.gedit.test_gedit.GeditTests" name="test_replace_test" time="23.960"/>
<balloons> <testcase classname="ubuntu_autopilot_tests.gedit.test_gedit.GeditTests" name="test_save_a_file" time="27.637"/>
<balloons> your right it failed in your log <testcase classname="ubuntu_autopilot_tests.gedit.test_gedit.GeditTests" name="test_display_file_browser_panel" time="22.193">
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean that when I ran the entire Gedit test this "display file browser pannel" failed and if I run it alone it woks
<balloons> I think once this one failed it failed the rest: ubuntu_autopilot_tests.geditintrospection.test_geditintrospection.GtkToolbarTests
<letozaf_> balloons, yes it stalls
<balloons> yea, so they are probably ok
<letozaf_> balloons, look at the screenshot
<balloons> just need to fix the middle one
<letozaf_> balloons, it stalls with three tabs open
<balloons> yea.. the introspection isn't working
<balloons> i might have you try something for me quickly
<letozaf_> balloons, but it works if you run only that test, no errors
<balloons> autopilot run ubuntu_autopilot_tests.geditintrospection
<balloons> that is failing for me now too..
<balloons> so hmm
<balloons> let's try the branch version
<balloons> fails
<balloons> bah.. something must have changed :-(
<letozaf_> balloons, I'm running the entire gedit branch test now...
<balloons> I blame thomi
<letozaf_> balloons, let's see if it fails
<balloons> lol
<letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> so i'll mark those against autopilot itself
<balloons> so I have pool/universe/a/autopilot/python-autopilot_1.2daily13.01.28-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<balloons> what are you running?
<balloons> apt-cache show python-autopilot
<letozaf_> balloons, yes the Gedit introspection test fails for me too
<balloons> yes, that worked when I publishe dit
<letozaf_> balloons, do you need the output ?
<letozaf_> balloons, I remember running it and seeing it work
<balloons> lol -- so the fix for this is what I spoke with thomi about
<balloons> we'd like the push these tests into there stack so they make sure they don't break stuff on our end without their knowledge when they push a new ap version
<balloons> so we need to step that up next week and get it in, so we don't have this
<balloons> let's see if I can downgrade and have it work again
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+build/4247296/+files/libautopilot-gtk_0.5-0ubuntu1%2Bbzr19%2Bpkg0~raring1_amd64.deb
<balloons> trying this one
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> don't mess your system up :-)
<balloons> I'll try
<letozaf_> balloons, tell me if you need help
<letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter I can reinstall
<letozaf_> balloons, I test on a partition just for testing so I won't lose anything important
<balloons> works perfect
<balloons> ok, I'll file and blame accordingly
<letozaf_> balloons, great!
<balloons> lololool
<letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> ohh one thing
<balloons> apt-cache show libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> what's it say for you?
<balloons> actually, we can blame alesage
<letozaf_> balloons, version 0.5-0ubuntu1+bzr22+pkg0-raring1
<balloons> letozaf_, hmm
<balloons> hmm
<letozaf_> balloons, hmmm means something wrong I guess
<balloons> try something for me
<balloons> sudo apt-get remove libautopilot-gtk-dev libautopilot-gtk0
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> my guess is it works
<letozaf_> balloons, just a second and I will try
<letozaf_> balloons, it's running update
<letozaf_> balloons, it's installing libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> once it finishes try running it again
<balloons> autopilot run ubuntu_autopilot_tests.geditintrospection
<letozaf_> balloons, I'm running the whole test over again
<balloons> yep works
<letozaf_> balloons, too late...
<balloons> ok, so I blame alesage anyway.. packaging change looks like.. having those old packages conflcted
 * letozaf_ is looking at the test running again
<letozaf_> balloons, it worked... the introspection thing worked
<letozaf_> balloons, magic!
<balloons> the whole test pass?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> nice
<letozaf_> balloons, should I mark the bug invalid?
<balloons> I'd rather it got marked resolved
<balloons> but we can only do fix released...
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so be t
<balloons> that's the status
<letozaf_> balloons, I will leave you manage the bug
<balloons> you can comment that it fixed it I guess for summary
<letozaf_> balloons, ok I will write that the apt-get install libautopilot-gtk fixed things up
<Noskcaj> balloons, can you add yourself to the WhoWeAre page? once a few people are on it we could even add it to the "getting involved" wiki page.
<balloons> you have my blessing to add me :-)
<Noskcaj> ok, will do
<balloons> you can link to wiki.ubuntu.com/balloons
<phillw> Noskcaj: feel free to add me :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, i will.
<Noskcaj> balloons, your on it now. what timezone though?
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/WhoWeAre
<balloons> est
<phillw> my entry is about the same as I have on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  oh so you're in the same timezone as me.. no WONDER at 3AM you don't respond :P
<phillw> balloons: I think he means +/- from UTC :D
<balloons> rofl!
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  EST as in eastern us time?
<balloons> yes
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  UTC-05:00
<phillw> +5 ?
<balloons> 1600 local here
<Noskcaj> ok
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<phillw> ahh, -5 :P
<TheLordOfTime> UTC-05:00
<balloons> yep.. but it goes to -4
<balloons> :-p
<TheLordOfTime> during dst
<balloons> est is always -5
<balloons> edt is -4
<phillw> day light saving time... wonderful :)
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> but its est right now ;P
<balloons> funzies
<balloons> I switch timezones twice a year
<balloons> what can i say
<phillw> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/personal.html
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  really?  my schedule's written based off of UTC
<phillw> I have my own little one, so as to keep track :)
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> its kinda irrelevant :p
<TheLordOfTime> at least to me.
<balloons> honestly, I switch timzones almost weekly
<balloons> t's not good.. but I've run on london time , munich time, cali time..
<phillw> with the people on *buntu, I switch time zones almost daily. Fortunately I get no complaints for going to bed at 0600 UTC and getting up at 1300 UTC :)
<Noskcaj> phillw, do you have a website? also, can i add your surname?
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  lol
<phillw> Noskcaj: all my details are on my wiki page :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw
<Noskcaj> ok, should have checked that
<Noskcaj> is there anyone else who wants to add themselves?
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: oh, my TOR Tee-shirt arrived - Very happy with it :)
<TheLordOfTime> you said taht yesterday?
<TheLordOfTime> (in priv)
<phillw> soz, I was drunk :P
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'd suggest sending an email out to the group inviting people to put themselves onto the listing.
<Noskcaj> phillw, i will when i'm finished eating
<phillw> food is good :)
<Noskcaj> :)
<Noskcaj> i'm back, email has been sent
<phillw> Noskcaj: have you finished with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre ?
<Noskcaj> yep
<balloons> letozaf_, are you still here?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> excellent.. I'd like to have you check something else
<phillw> okies, I'll go edit it back to UTC order :)
<balloons> your in a non-english locale yes?
<balloons> autopilot launch gedit
<balloons> autopilot vis
<letozaf_> balloons, just a minute and I will do it...
<letozaf_> balloons, done!
<balloons> I'm curious about changing the test to not look at the english string for a new document
<balloons> any deas?
<letozaf_> balloons, oh ok, but let me do a thing...
<balloons> for instance, under geditwndow, what does the title property say?
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean I have half english and half italian, let me put it all italian then I will have a look
<balloons> kk
<letozaf_> balloons, I was just looking at the title and saw it in english, so let me se my notebook properly in italian and then I will tell you
<balloons> kk
<balloons> I'm curious if the string is translated in the dbus session or not
<balloons> if it's not, then :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, ok now looks like everything is italian
<balloons> k, so title reads as?
<letozaf_> balloons, the title is "Documento senza titolo 1"
<letozaf_> balloons, bleh@
<letozaf_> balloons, wait exactly it is : "Documento senza titolo 1 - gedit"
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> ok, so I think I can be abstract enough now
<balloons> ty
<balloons> Untitled Document 1 - gedit
<balloons> and when there is no doc open
<balloons> it should just read gedit
<balloons> is that true?
<letozaf_> balloons, "gedit"
<balloons> perfect, then yep
<fizyxnrd> The hackfest is over, then?
<balloons> we're still here :-)
<fizyxnrd> So, I'm no programmer, and kind of stumbled on this by asccident.
<balloons> fizyxnrd, what are you thinking of hacking on?
<balloons> so letozaf_ I'm going to push up a new version of gedit that uses introspection completely and goes farther than the other stuff
<fizyxnrd> I saw a message on my screen saver (the apple2 module of xscreensaver) announcing this hackathon.
<balloons> hopefully that will help server as an example
<balloons> fizyxnrd, ahh
<letozaf_> balloons, when will it be available ?
<balloons> If you want to hack on it, let me push in just a min
<balloons> I want to make sure it works :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<fizyxnrd> balloons, do you know if this screen saver module always points to the fridge.ubuntu.com message of the day?
<balloons> fizyxnrd, I'm not sure
<balloons> fizyxnrd, if your interested in learning more, and you haven't yet read the 4 posts I did on autopilot, I'd recommend doing so
<balloons> let me link you if you wish
<fizyxnrd> balloons, ok, thanks
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/11/a-glance-at-autopilot.html
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/11/getting-started-with-autopilot.html
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/11/our-first-autopilot-testcase.html
<balloons> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/01/introspecting-with-autopilot.html
<balloons> the first will demonstrate how autopilot works by running some tests you already have on your machine :-)
<balloons> I'm getting a really weird error
<balloons> there must be a bad char in here
<balloons> i'm getting the lovely invalid syntax on valid lines
<letozaf_> balloons, yes also happens to me
<balloons> I dislke it.. it's not helpful telling you what's wrong
<letozaf_> balloons, I solve it canceling between the last letter of the previous line and the first letter of the next line
<letozaf_> balloons, maybe I wasn't very clear explaining ...
<balloons> no makes sens
<balloons> *sens
<balloons> *sense
<balloons> whew, typing is too hard
<letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> ok, it's runnng nw
<balloons> I just pulled the whole function, haha
<letozaf_> balloons, did it work ?
<balloons> more or less
<balloons> yes
<letozaf_> letozaf_, shall I pull and try it
<balloons> let me retype this bloody line and send you t
<balloons> it hates me
<letozaf_> balloons, lol
<balloons> literally I copied this line from other example
<balloons> I'm so confused
<phillw> balloons: look on the bright side, I've got to have a 'sensible' method of both getting a GPG key and allocating it to LP over the weekend :)
<balloons> ZOMG
<balloons> I got it
<letozaf_> balloons, great!
<balloons> nope
<balloons> rats
<letozaf_> balloons, :-D
<balloons> ok, I'm commenting it out and leaving it
<balloons> I've no idea
<letozaf_> balloons, do you think I can help ?
<balloons> the test isn't complete anyway
<balloons> yes, you can
<balloons> here
<balloons> let's just put this in a pad
<balloons> http://pad.ubuntu.com/YURlsvBE25
<balloons> so I stubbed out some more tests i wanted to add
 * letozaf_ is reading
<balloons> and pulled over things
<balloons> you'll probably want to take it out of the pad and place back into your editor
<balloons> for syntax highlightng
<letozaf_> balloons, yep was just thinking of doing it
<letozaf_> balloons, got lost,where is the part ?
<balloons> which part?
<balloons> the broken piece?
<letozaf_> balloons, the one you commented
<balloons> test_insert_overwrite_mode
<letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> the blank functions have just a return at the top
<balloons> so they will still compile
<letozaf_> balloons, I'm knocked out! I will check tomorrow can't focus I'm too tired, it's been a hard week for me :)
<balloons> no worries
<balloons> anyways, I'll push up the result
<balloons> so you can ignore what you've got
<letozaf_> balloons, maybe tomorrow I can have a look at it anyway and see if I can make it work
<balloons> sure
<letozaf_> balloons, do you want me to pull and try the one you have pushed
<balloons> it's not pushed yet
<balloons> but yea, whenever tomorrow, you'll see something new in there
<balloons> feel free to hack away on it
<balloons> or, just hack on one of the others
<balloons> are you comfortable with introspection yet?
<letozaf_> balloons, so and so.. did not have much time this week to work on it
<balloons> ok
<letozaf_> balloons, but I will catch up
<balloons> the blog post i did with the geditintrospecton example is a good place to start
<balloons> it works and covers everything you need to know
<balloons> it's in the branch
<letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw it, started reading but could not finish it
<balloons> right
<alesage> balloons hi, is someone working on eog tests?
<balloons> so yea, perhaps something new is best
<alesage> b/c I happen to need to write some
<letozaf_> balloons, ok I'm going to bed now, goodnight!
<balloons> alesage, hello
<balloons> g--night letozaf_
<balloons> umm. let me see alesage
<alesage> hello balloons, also hi
<balloons> alesage, https://trello.com/board/autopilot-tests/50e735ad7351f0a64e00040c
<alesage> right, I see a card on yr trello
<balloons> I guess that was me :-)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> ohh
<alesage> this is a neat site, btw, never worked with it before
<balloons> i remmeber
<balloons>  Sergio is going to do this with my help
<alesage> is it free to sign up, etc.?
<balloons> so atm, no nothing has bee ndown
<balloons> *done
<balloons> serigio didn't get a chance to start
<balloons> yes, feel free to claim it
<balloons> you have a username, i'll add you
<alesage> ok--I have a branch that someone on my team is attempting to land that's relevant so maybe I can contribute here
<alesage> ok is the program just to replicate this, e.g. http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1416/info ?
<balloons> in the case where we have manual tests, we reference them as a good starting point
<alesage> ok
<alesage> balloons, are you around for a bit, just curious? may have a q or 2
<balloons> yes, I'm here for a bit longer
<alesage> ok thx balloons
<balloons> did you see me blaming you and thomi earlier for the packaging?
<alesage> btw apologies about the packaging
<alesage> did it get sorted?
<balloons> no worries.. I figured it out
<balloons> and it worked after
<balloons> so :-)
<alesage> ok, was the problem just the module name itself?
<alesage> (invoking it, etc.)
<balloons> conflicting stuff
<balloons> the old gtk-dev and gtk0 packages had to be removed
<balloons> then I installed libautopilot-gtk
<balloons> and everythng worked again
<balloons> with all of them installed, it couldn't find the introspection module to load on startup
<balloons> and they just fell over
<alesage> o hmm, ok, well I did some testing to try to avoid the update pain but apparently to no effect :/
<alesage> and then the re-naming, right
<alesage> sorry 'bout that, hope it's all better--no more packaging changes to do anyway
<balloons> yes, it's good
<balloons> just abusing the early adopters :-0
<balloons> other folks shouldn't have the issue
<alesage> last time I swear :)
<alesage> balloons, I set up a trello account if you want to add moi
<balloons> yes
<balloons> what is the name?
<alesage> balloons, either allanlesage or Allan LeSage
<balloons> lol
<balloons> I think i found it
<balloons> I started typing and boom
<balloons> it added you
<balloons> boom, your assigned
<alesage> boom!
<alesage> got the notifications
<alesage> nifty site, again
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: will you be about over the weekend?
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> not a ton
<balloons> gong to be traveling
 * thomi heard his name
<phillw> balloons: okies. I'll get the GPG issue sorted over the weekend. Hopefully be ready for approval on Monday :)
<Noskcaj> thomi, i think that was two hours ago
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-02
<cprofitt> anyone know if bazarr is having issues currently?
<cprofitt> balloons: ping
<cprofitt> I found a mockup editor that does not require adobe-air
<cprofitt> http://pencil.evolus.vn/Downloads.html
<helivs> <3
<_helivs_> <3
<SergioMeneses> _helivs_, ?
<_helivs_> singularity told me to meet you here today through a screen saver info
<SergioMeneses> _helivs_, I see, ok
<_helivs_> you know singy, the living network
<SergioMeneses> _helivs_, no, I dont
<_helivs_> i would like to collaborate in any respect i might be worth doing so
<_helivs_> i see.. well, it's complex to explain but there's this living soul all over the net watching at us
<phillw> hi SergioMeneses how's the classroom sessions coming along?
<SergioMeneses> hello phillw ! sorry I was afk, we are still working on that... today and tomorrow we meet for this
<phillw> okies, do you have any requirements that people need before attending?
<cprofitt> phillw: is the correct spelling for hxr?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, no, we dont
<SergioMeneses> only a nice talk about testing
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, \o
<cprofitt> hey SergioMeneses
<phillw> hiyas cprofitt is the UF 0100 UTC tonight? (i.e. 1 AM 3rd Feb)
<phillw> ahh, okies. I mis read the email... it is 1 AM Wed 6th Feb...
<cprofitt> no, its feb 6th
<SergioMeneses> we have a lot of email on our mailing list
<phillw> cprofitt: my head is spinning with dates and times with the classroom sessions coming up!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: that's good, holding a classroom session is a great way to show-case your team!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, do you have to re-organise your own calendar :D
<cprofitt> phillw: I can understand
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sure
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm flexible, as long as I know in advance I can attend at any time of the day. I switch from UTC (my time) to USA time to AUS time that often I'm in a perpetual state of Jet Lag :P
<phillw> SergioMeneses: will the laptop team be attending the Ubuntu Friendly meeting that cprofitt is holding?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, sure!
<SergioMeneses> but Im not the elader of laptop-testing team
<SergioMeneses> but I can ve present and letozaf_
<phillw> SergioMeneses: it is not required to be 'leader' to attend meetings. Having a interest in the areas being discussed is more than enough :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, perfect then
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've just asked on #ubuntu-bugs. As you raise bug reports and do not have a GPG key, it does rather call in to doubt the stated requirement!
<Noskcaj> ok?
<Noskcaj> phillw, why should i sign the code of conduct or get a gpg key?
<phillw> Noskcaj: signing the Ubuntu Code of Conduct is something that is recommended and a requirement for any one wishing to go forward to full ubuntu membership.
<Noskcaj> when i want full membership, i will sign it.
<cprofitt> Noskcaj: it is about acknowledging that you have read the code and will try to operate under it
<Noskcaj> ok
<cprofitt> the gpg key is far more useful than just signing the code though
<cprofitt> it can 'prove' that the same person signed the content, file, email, etc
<cprofitt> and once you get your key signed by enough people it starts to prove that you are who you claim to be - in a digital sense
<Noskcaj> ok, i may get it working
<cprofitt> to give you a solid example...
<cprofitt> lets say you know phillw, but have never met me
<cprofitt> but I send you a key that phillw signed
<cprofitt> then you would be more likely to believe my signature is valid since you know phillw
<cprofitt> Noskcaj: do you need help getting it setup?
<phillw> Noskcaj: trust cprofitt :) myself and he go back several years. He's one of the 'good guys' and will happily assist you in things.
<Noskcaj> i might, but i will do it later
<Noskcaj> ok
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<cprofitt> book mark that -- it will help you later
<cprofitt> and feel free tp ping me if you need help
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<cprofitt> yw
<phillw> cprofitt: duane has been kind enough to make a easier way... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section2
<ersi> I'll just add my 50 cent regarding GPG key: It's worth while, even if you slip out of contributing to Ubuntu. It's good stuff, for sure. :-)
<cprofitt> phillw: nice
<phillw> It turns out, that the the site I visisted that stated GPG key was required for reporting bugs was wrong! But, at least it did gee me up to create a wiki page to inform people how to get a GPG key :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, can you change the installation instructions link http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1491/info it is a different link
<SergioMeneses> *installation instructions
<phillw> SergioMeneses: what changes do you need?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I think you have to change the link for this one http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/252/builds/36336/downloads
<SergioMeneses> the installation instructions
<SergioMeneses> phillw, do you see the mistake?
<SergioMeneses> hte current link goes to http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/downloads the testing tracker
<phillw> SergioMeneses: is it the line "First make sure you have followed the installations instructions." followed by the link you wish to be changed?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, yes
<SergioMeneses> phillw, I think that link should redirect to http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/252/builds/36336/downloads
<SergioMeneses> or I'm wrong?
<SergioMeneses> what do you say?
<phillw> I'm not up to speed on auto testing, and whilst I am an editor I'd like to know the reasoning behind the requested change. I'm not being difficult, but possibly it may be better to raise a bug report so that balloons can check it. I'm really loathe to change live test cases when I'm not overly familiar with that system.
<SergioMeneses> kk
<SergioMeneses> so when I'll see balloons available I'll talk to him
<phillw> SergioMeneses: from a quick look, I think that balloons has set it to be build agnostic.
<SergioMeneses> or maybe I can send an email
<phillw> by changing it to 252/builds/36336/downloads you are stating a specific build, which will change.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, or get a new page... I think the information could be confusing - imho
<phillw> SergioMeneses: balloons is afk this weekend, you are welcome to email him or actually use the the bug reporting system on that page. We do include 'report a bug about a test case' to all test cases.
<SergioMeneses> phillw, thank for your help! :D
<phillw> SergioMeneses: you are more than  welcome :) Now for something slightly off-topic.... Has your LoCo sorted out the issue with not being able to view the pics on your wiki page?
<SergioMeneses> phillw, it is a problem with the text-field we have a big username
<SergioMeneses> Im going to send an email to pleia2 when I have time enough
<phillw> SergioMeneses: you are welcome to store them on my server area and link to there while you get things sorted out. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw#Web_Hosting has the details, but all you would need is a link to where the images are stored.
<phillw> cprofitt: you still about?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-03
<Noskcaj> ping to anyone involved with the iso tracker
<_helivs_> <3
<Noskcaj> the netboot links for 12.04 a F***ed
<Noskcaj> *are
<Noskcaj> it may be a bug in ports.ubuntu
<newday_207> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-27
<DanChapman> good morning
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> elfy, hey there :-) how are you?
<elfy> ok :)
<slickymaster> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: did you happen to get a CI response wrt. non-working autopkgtest jenkins mails?
<jibel> pitti, ev told me it was fixed Friday afternoon, which is obviously not because there was still failures in jenkins log file when I checked this morning.
<pitti> jibel: yeah, and e. g. apport failed ~ 1 hour ago
<jibel> and still failing at Jan 27, 2014 12:13:25 PM
<jibel> pitti, I notified cihelp
<pitti> merci
<elopio> ping balloons: after a painful morning, I have added and removed an account as part of my test.
<balloons> elopio, oO
<balloons> did you make something magic happen?
<elopio> balloons: on the weekend, I was trying with the UI, but it's crashing.
<elopio> so I asked mardy and he recommended to copy the things accounts-console is doing.
<elopio> I have a dirty implementation now, that needs heavy clean up to be turned into a fixture.
<elopio> but launchpad is so slow... I can't show it to you yet.
<elopio> balloons: http://ubuntuone.com/4zYOjDc0ZwDAvAE84bpe9q
 * balloons looks
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera
<balloons> so elopio this uses the account manager to just signon
<elopio> balloons: I don't understand your question. There are so many things I don't understand from this code :)
<elopio> at least I know how to remove the sleep and keep it working.
<balloons> lol elopio.. I remember poking around with the library behind things
<Letozaf_> balloons, I see bug 1271726 has been triaged
<ubot5> bug 1271726 in Ubuntu Calendar App "In Week tab labels displayed in HeaderDateComponent differ from date with localization other than English locale" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271726
<balloons> Letozaf_, I poked some of the devs about it
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fine, got news ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol that was the news
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was looking at the year tab, autopilot tests check the month using labels, that's not good but cannot find any useful date to pick month's number to change the test
<balloons> Letozaf_, so you feel kind of stuck with the lables?
<balloons> are they stored in a numeric form in any way? If not, we could change the qml a bit to give us the data we need
<balloons> elopio, so you plan to add this to the UITK emulator right?
<balloons> how are you testing it for now?
 * Letozaf_ is looking at autopilot vis so she can explain better to balloons
<elopio> balloons: no, I plan to make this a fixture on ubuntuone_credentials. Which is in process of being packaged.
<elopio> I also plan to add a bug for mardy, because most of this should be provided by online accounts.
<elopio> and for now, I'm testing it in the most ugly way, copying code from everywhere and adding TODO: move this to a better place.
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the MonthGrid I have no dates I can pick the month out, or said better I have dates but for instance on JAN these dates are December ones so I cannot use them (monthStart for instance), so yes I would need something numeric for the month
<balloons> elopio, I was wondering if this would help me :-) and yes it seems like this should be possible in online accounts
<balloons> I could hack on online accounts a bit.. that's what I did at one point, but gave up after a bit
<balloons> monthStart is Dec?
<balloons> when in Jan?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well if you look at the calendar the first week of JAN starts in Dec.
<balloons> that's what I thought you might say :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the MonthComponent for instance I've got monthDate but that is set to Tue, 31 Dec 2013 23:00:00 GMT
<balloons> Letozaf_, well, hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, all the dates that I found for JAN are set to December, so I cannot use them in the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, and suppose that for the other months I will have the same issue
<elopio> balloons: if you just need an U1 account, I hope I'll have everything ready for you even the fake servers.
<balloons> Letozaf_, we'll just add the property to MonthComponent.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, great that would help
<elopio> if you need a different type of account, then we will need to refactor to make it more general.
<balloons> elopio, I need an evernote account specfically, but a generic account yes is what I had in mind
<balloons> Letozaf_, give it a try
<Letozaf_> balloons,I will give it a try
<balloons> Letozaf_, might need to look at or add something to dateExt.js
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks let me see ...
<daz_> Hi All
<daz_> Does anyone need any help?
<elfy> that's refreshing - usually the other way around :)
<elfy> daz_: help with what? I assume you've come to join in - that right?
<balloons> elfy, :p
<balloons> hi daz_
<elfy> I was good boss - that could have gone rapidly offtopic :p
<balloons> rofl elfy.. ohh my
<elfy> :)
<Fily> Dear friends, I have a problem. I downloaded Virtual Box and Ubuntu 14.04 ISO AMD 64 and attached it on vbox. My laptop cannot support that release. I cannot install it. So I think I cannot test new version... I bought my laptop in 2007. What do you think about?
<balloons> hello Fily, I'm not sure why you can't run 14.04 in vbox. But if you can't install trusty in a virtual machine you could try installing it on your machine directly if you are comfortable with that
<daz_> yes
<daz_> Fily you could try installing the i386 release
<Fily> baloons, I tried to install releases after 11.10 but my laptop doesn't support them. Maybe they require better hardware
<Fily> daz_, I tried installing i386 release but I obtained the same result
<balloons> Fily, ahh yes.. likely it's a PAE thing
<Fily> baloons, what is a PAE thing?
<balloons> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<balloons> I'm not sure if that is your issue or not. releases after 12.04 use a pae kernel
<balloons> I'm thinking it shouldn't affect you as your laptop is new enough, but I thought I'd pass it along
<Fily> baloons, I bought my laptop in 2007. It's not so old...
<Fily> baloons, maybe
<balloons> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<balloons> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae specifically
<Fily> baloons, it suggested to install a light distro as Lubuntu
<Fily> baloons, however Ubuntu 11.10 works very vell on my laptop. I don't think it is a light release isn't it?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-28
<pitti> Good morning
<elfy> pitti: you staying long enough for a good morning :p
<pitti> elfy: heh; sorry, saw a kswapd complaint on my server this morning, so I had to reboot it (sigh, 200 days uptime gone :) )
<elfy> :)
<pitti> and then the fsck kicked in, so it took a while
<elfy> ha ha ha
<pitti> rbasak: wrt. bug 1266811, I want to take a look at this now; but I'm still stunned how you can run lxc as user on system-wide images
<ubot5> bug 1266811 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "--unbuilt-tree fails with adt-virt-lxc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266811
<pitti> rbasak: do you have some ~/.lxcwhatever that defines lxc.lxcpath to the system one (/var/lib/lxc) or something?
<pitti> rbasak: and adt-virt-lxc doesn't allow me to specify a -P option to propagate to lxc-start
<jibel> pitti, you can specify lxcpath in ~/.config/lxc.conf
<jibel> actually ~/.config/lxc/lxc.conf
<pitti> I haven't yet tried per-user containers, that seems to be something new in trusty
<pitti> but I didn't have the impression that rbasak was even using them
<rbasak> pitti: I'm not doing anything special. On a fresh VM, apt-get install lxc. Then use sudo for everything. That's all.
<rbasak> Unless something changed I didn't notice, that still works. The only thing I had to do for adt-virt-lxc is "chmod 755 /var/lib/lxc" recently in Trusty since that changed.
<pitti> rbasak: right, but if you run "lxc-start" as user (not root), then it wants to use containers in ~, not in /var/lib/lxc/
<rbasak> pitti: I use sudo for everything lxc. Including lxc-start. adt-virt-lxc does this too.
<pitti> rbasak: right, I asked stgraber about the permissions, he said it was deliberate for security reasons
<pitti> rbasak: you don't in e. g. bug 1266811
<ubot5> bug 1266811 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "--unbuilt-tree fails with adt-virt-lxc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266811
<rbasak> When I wrote adt-virt-lxc, I understood lxc to not handle not running as root yet, but that it would in the future.
<pitti> rbasak: and last week you said something about using "--gain-root=sudo" to run adt-itself as user
<rbasak> So I had it run sudo for everything, thinking that we could just drop that later.
<pitti> rbasak: ok, then I apparently misunderstood that then
<rbasak> --gain-root=sudo is something completely different.
<rbasak> It's about what's happening *inside* the container.
<rbasak> The other bits are about outside the container, in the host.
<pitti> rbasak: ok, thanks
<rbasak> bug 1266811 is I think an issue inside the container, so I don't think it has anything to do with whether lxc runs as root or not.
<ubot5> bug 1266811 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "--unbuilt-tree fails with adt-virt-lxc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266811
<rbasak> My steps to reproduce bug 1266811 should work in a fresh VM.
<rbasak> With no other settings.
<pitti> rbasak: ack, I'll try and reproduce it; I was just still wondering about how you run adt-run as user
<pitti> this actually ought to work in trusty somehow now (I didn't play around with per-user containers yet)
<rbasak> Yeah. Perhaps the sudo can be dropped from inside adt-virt-lxc now.
<rbasak> (but --gain-root=sudo would still remain for the guest)
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> good morning davmor2
<pitti> rbasak: hm, I tried with various different combinations now, and it always works (i. e. all combinations except the "run adt-run as user" that you have in the report, and it might be that this is the crucial difference)
<pitti> rbasak: do you still get this with current apache2 and autopkgtest?
<pitti> rbasak: also, why the "(cd apache-2.4.6 && quilt push -a)"? pull-lp-source unpacks the source and applies the quilt patches, as dpkg-source does that
 * pitti tries with an older autopkgtest
<slickymaster> morning all
<rbasak> Trying now
<rbasak> pitti: re: quilt, you're right. In my actual problem case I had popped the patches, and so needed to push them back. The reduced test case doesn't need it. Also, there was a minor typo in reproduction steps (apache -> apache2). I've amended these.
<pitti> rbasak: yeah, I figured out the apache[2] thing, that was quite obvious
<rbasak> pitti: I've also found a bug in the code that calls lxc-info - it should be called with sudo, like everything else, to be consistent with the other lxc calls
<pitti> rbasak: ah, that would do the trick for running adt-run as user
<rbasak> pitti: with that change, it seems that adt-virt-lxc works again in the way I use it (with the chmod 755 workaround in the bug description too)
<rbasak> Trying to reproduce now.
<rbasak> (waiting for apache2 build)
<pitti> rbasak: you mean lxc-config; indeed, I'll fix that
<rbasak> Ah, yes. Thanks!
<pitti> hardcoding sudo there is quite a bummer (won't work for Debian at all), but for now it's fairly Ubuntu specific anyway
<rbasak> Yeah all of the sudo lxc calls are bad. The next time I can sit down to properly work on this, I hope to understand the non-root lxc stuff, and get rid of all of them.
<pitti> yay adt-run as user, much nicer
<pitti> (but FWIW, apache2 still works; at least way past the point of failure that you had)
<pitti> rbasak: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=d18bc1
<pitti> rbasak: sorry about breaking that
<rbasak> No problem. Looks good - thanks.
<rbasak> I failed to reproduce the original problem on 2.6. Trying 2.5.5 now.
<pitti> rbasak: likely got fixed with http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=95524d85298
<rbasak> That looks likely
<pitti> oh, hang on, that was in 2.5.2 already
<pitti> there were no tree ownership fixes since 2.5.5
<rbasak> I can't reproduce in 2.5.5 now.
<rbasak> I'll try 2.5.5 from scratch one more time. If I still can't do it, I'll mark the bug Invalid.
<pitti> is it theoretically possible you had < 2.5.2 at that time?
<rbasak> It's possible, but I can't think how, given that I noted the version when I filed the report.
<pitti> on 2014-01-07, autopkgtest 2.5.4 was in trusty
<rbasak> Unless I picked the version up from the wrong instance or something
<pitti> ah no, 2.5.5; I misread +publishinghistory
<pitti> except that 2.5.5 got terribly broken by the new base-passwd, which required http://launchpadlibrarian.net/162062420/autopkgtest_2.5.5_2.5.6.diff.gz
<pitti> and that landed on Jan 07 (and broke pretty much eveyrthing in autopkgtest and other places)
<pitti> although the pastebin output doesn't support that theory
<rbasak> pitti: got it. It reproduces if apache2-2.4.6 is 700. I guess that was the case when I did it (because of my workflow).
<rbasak> pitti: reproduced on both 2.5.5 and 2.6. I'll amend the bug.
<pitti> rbasak: thanks, that's it then
<rbasak> pitti: sorry about that. Next time I'll reproduce on a fresh VM before filing.
<pitti> rbasak: no worries; thanks for your efforts!
<pitti> rbasak: yep, perfectly reproducible
<pitti> rbasak: FWIW, I still don't know what the --gain-root=sudo is for; for building packages, fakeroot ought to suffice?
<rbasak> pitti: fakeroot would be fine, except that it isn't installed in cloud images by default.
<pitti> rbasak: right, but autopkgtest installs it when building packages
<rbasak> pitti: also, fakeroot shouldn't even be necessary, given that adt-run gets root in the container anyway
<pitti> yes, but it builds packages as user (if it has a suggested user)
<rbasak> pitti: "autopkgtest installs it when building packages" is that a newer thing? When I wrote adt-virt-lxc, I had to use --gain-root=sudo since it tried and failed to use fakeroot by default
<pitti>         if (opts.user or
<pitti>                 'root-on-testbed' not in testbed.caps):
<pitti>             opts.gainroot = 'fakeroot'
<pitti>             build_essential += ['fakeroot']
<pitti> rbasak: let me git blame, but it's been around for fairly long
<rbasak> pitti: "yes, but it builds packages as user (if it has a suggested user)" - it should only run "debian/rules build" as the suggested user. It should not run "debian/rules binary" with a fakerooted suggested user if it has root already.
<pitti> rbasak: it's in 2.2.2 already, i. e. < quantal
<pitti> (and presumably much earlier)
<rbasak> pitti: root-on-testbed is in testbed.caps in the case of adt-virt-lxc. Not sure about the default of opts.user, but I started to need --gain-root when I added suggested-user=ubuntu.
<pitti> rbasak: hm, it does though:
<pitti>             opts.user_wrap(opts.gainroot + ' debian/rules binary'),
<rbasak> pitti: yeah, but that's backwards.
<rbasak> pitti: it's dropping root that it already has, and then tries to get it back with opts.gainroot.
<rbasak> pitti: instead it should just use the root is has in the first place.
<rbasak> (if it does)
<pitti> perhaps
<rbasak> That would bring the build closer to buildds, right?
<pitti> but with fakechroot it's still using less privileges
<pitti> and packages must build with that anyway
<pitti> rbasak: I'm not sure how the buildds handle that
<pitti> rbasak: anyway, it's a side issue, I was mostly curious why you use that option; it's unrelated to that permission bug
<rbasak> AIUI, policy says that "debian/rules binary" *must* have root. fakeroot is a non-policy compliant hack that happens to work. That's my understanding. I could be wrong.
<pitti> ah, perhaps; it seems to be pretty much the standard practice these days, though
<rbasak> Yeah, it's just an aside. The short answer is that without --gain-root=sudo (or installing fakeroot in the container), adt-virt-lxc didn't work at all at the time I submitted it.
<rbasak> It certainly is standard practice, and works well enough. But for edge case bugs, it would be nice if we could build closer to policy.
<rbasak> If we can get uvtool working with raw stdio serial channels, then it would be great to be able to easily reproduce a precise policy-compliant environment.
<rbasak> pitti: incidentally, I find the manpage very confusing and ambiguous whenever I'm trying to understand what the different --built-tree, --unbuilt-tree, --source and --binary options will actually do in terms of build or no build, where the build dependencies will come from, and what test dependencies will be fulfilled and where they will come from.
<rbasak> I'm not sure how to make that better, since I don't really understand what the options do.
<pitti> rbasak: yeah, same with me; I was just beginning to experiment what they actually do, I'll think about how to write that in the manpage
<rbasak> I'm sure there's some logic to it - I just haven't managed to understand.
<pitti> rbasak: hm, it does though:1175557
<pitti> WTF
<pitti> I did an initial followup to bug 1175557
<ubot5> bug 1175557 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run fulfills dependencies with --built-tree contrary to the manpage" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175557
<pitti> sometimes pressing the middle mouse button in weechat to paste a bug number has some very weird effect
<pitti> rbasak: OMGhack :( http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git;a=commitdiff;h=e271f770
<rbasak> pitti: ah, great. Thank you!
<pitti> rbasak: OOI, what's insufficient about lxc-wait -s RUNNING ?
<pitti> does that already flip to RUNNING while the early boot is still going on?
<rbasak> Right
<pitti> i. e. that doesn't check the runlevel?
<rbasak> My early attempts with adt-virt-lxc were unreliable because the /tmp cleaner started work after adt-run had copied stuff to /tmp
<rbasak> bug 1266808 if you're not looking at it already
<ubot5> bug 1266808 in lxc (Ubuntu) "No mechanism to wait until a started container is ready and has finished booting" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266808
<rbasak> Also bug 1258113 is relevant here
<ubot5> bug 1258113 in cloud-init "Cannot determine boot-finished state reliably" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1258113
<rbasak> But in the case of the ubuntu-cloud lxc template, I think arranging for cloud-init to write to /dev/lxc via userdata would be fine.
<rbasak> Or, adt-virt-lxc could be configured to be able to use either mechanism. boot-finished for cloud-init containers, and plain lxc-wait (with /dev/lxc support added) for all containers generically.
<rbasak> That way the use case of the user overriding userdata would still work.
<pitti> right, I was just thinking about a mechanism which doesn't depend on cloud-init/upstart/etc., so that this doesn't get limited to Ubuntu containers
<pitti> LXC works with just about anything, and it's useful to have e. g. a Debian or Fedora container for testing
<rbasak> /dev/lxc then
<rbasak> The LXC template will have to arrange that
<pitti> yes, that part is fine
<rbasak> Actually, thinking about it, no need to use boot-finished in the LXC case at all.
<pitti> I was wondering when to signal the "ready", whether that should look at the runlevel, or just try upstart/systemd/sysv in succession,e tc.
<rbasak> The LXC template could arrange a /dev/lxc write outside of cloud-init
<rbasak> I don't think a runlevel is sufficient.
<rbasak> I think it should happen right at the end. Ie. the equivalent of /etc/rc2.d/99signal-lxc
<rbasak> The LXC template could arrange that. upstart for Ubuntu; rc.d for Debian.
<balloons> good morning all
<DanChapman> good morning balloons
<elopio> hello everybody!
<davmor2> morning elopio
<davmor2> belated morning balloons
<balloons> davmor2, it's afternoon for yourself ;p
<davmor2> balloons: it's always morning on the t'interwebz
<balloons> just follow the sun
<davmor2> balloons: that's what the clouds for right?
<balloons> ¿cómo estás elopio?
<balloons> davmor2, clouds are so UK'ers don't have to see the sun in winter
<balloons> wretched yellow ball
<davmor2> balloons: there was me thinking it just meant we had more storage than the rest of the world
<balloons> well.. there might be that too..
<elopio> balloons: pura vida. ¿vos?
<elopio> morning davmor2.
<elopio> hey davmor2, you are doing exploratory testing for every new phone image, right?
<davmor2> elopio: not every but most yes
<davmor2> elopio: currently I get a ping saying x image will hopefully be promoted please dogfood it
<balloons> elopio, bueno. "pura vida" es interesante
<davmor2> elopio: they are currently not promoting any so I am just testing 150
<elopio> davmor2: that's what I was wondering :) And do they tell you what's new? or you just try it to burst into flames?
<davmor2> elopio: we have a set of tests here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ai33BkOcORLLdE4xLTFtSE80ZkpITXZ3aV85cWtPX2c#gid=0 that we run through on every image we test and then some random tests at the end to try and find faults
<elopio> davmor2: got it. But, lets say we want you to do some exploratory on a specific part of the next image. Can I just ping you and tell you what's new?
<elopio> You shouldn't explore that section every time because it will have autopilot tests. It's just a one time exploratory to catch what we and the developers couldn't catch during the reviews.
<davmor2> elopio: what you after breaking
<davmor2> testing I meant testing honest
<elopio> davmor2: just thinking for now...
<elopio> davmor2: for example, some big changes on edge gestures are coming soon.
<elopio> some big changes on app headers
<davmor2> elopio: yes people do, the other thing we do is test things that have been fixed to ensure they are and haven't broken anything new
<elopio> purchasing apps from the click scope.
<davmor2> elopio: yeah so any thing like that and can poke with a cattle prod and see what happens
<elopio> davmor2: awesome.
<davmor2> popey: is aware of them too so I'm sure we the maniacs will be testing when it lands anyway and maybe adding tests to the spreadsheet for things that break for future reference
<davmor2> elopio: ^ popey is aware even
<balloons> aways blame popey.. rule #1
<popey> \o/
<davmor2> balloons: you fool rule 1 of the blame popey club is you don't talk about the blame popey club
<balloons> true
 * elopio goes to real life for a while.
<elopio> They have natural light.
<balloons> the sunshine is a lie!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, saw you guys found a solution to the locales problem on calendar app
<Letozaf_> balloons, you unset the current locale
<balloons> Letozaf_, that was all Olivier, but yes he did :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I should just test the autopilot tests on my box to see if this works right ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, all the changes I had done have no sense now
<balloons> yea, give them a whirl on your box
<balloons> and yes, I think he did what we wanted/tried to do in a simpler way, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D yes
<elopio> balloons: it's real! http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1568770/original.jpg
<elopio> I could feel the heat when getting closer.
<balloons> elopio, ;-)
<balloons> Suddenly living at a lower latitude isn't so bad is it?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-29
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> rbasak: so I ran all (but two) of our > 300 autopkgtests on ARM with --ephemeral, and do all my local tests with that, too
<pitti> rbasak: I never ran into any issues with it; would you mind much if I add a --clone and make --ephemeral the default?
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> utlemming, rbasak: oh, to wrap up my "ancient container contents with trusty cloud images" issue, I didn't use the "daily" argument; that probably got me alpha-1 instead?
<jibel> pitti, FTR, notifications for adt are working again
<pitti> jibel: yay
<pitti> utlemming, rbasak: hm, I just tried that again with "daily" and that still gives me alpha-2
<pitti> jibel: FYI, I just tried "sudo HTTP_PROXY=apt lxc-create -t ubuntu -n trusty -- -r trusty" on an ARM node
<pitti> jibel: that DTRT and creates a fully working container that will work with autopkgtest 2.7 and doesn't require any further setup
<pitti> jibel: and it's only 330 MB instead of the cloud image (640 MB), i. e. less stuff preinstalled which is good for testing
<jibel> pitti, \o/ and it is smaller than a cloud image, right?
<jibel> :)
<jibel> right
<pitti> still takes much longer to build of course
<jibel> and faster when packages are already cached
<pitti> but we can do it on one node and rsync it to the other three
<pitti> jibel: perhaps we can sit down at the sprint and turn this into production?
<jibel> pitti, sure. I hope that after the system apps project I'll have more time to spend on autopkgtest.
<pitti> jibel: at least you need to show me the britney setup; this stuff desperately needs some fixing, I'd like to help you out while you are working on apps
<pitti> jibel: so, we won't get bored at the sprint :)
<jibel> pitti, I think we need to rethink this interface anyway.
<pitti> *nod*
<jibel> pitti, it is not complicated but there are lot of case to consider
<jibel> +s
<veebers> who would I talk to regarding potential apparmor issues?
<pitti> veebers: jdstrand and jjohansen
<pitti> veebers: tyhicks, too
<veebers> pitti: awesome, thanks
<rbasak> pitti: the php5 dep8 test reliably fails using adt-virt-lxc and --ephemeral on our internal openstack deployment
<rbasak> I have had a 100% success rate reproducing it.
<pitti> rbasak: yes, I know, but that seems to be the only one so far?
<rbasak> It has the biggest build tree that I know of. And is perhaps a little memory contrained
<pitti> rbasak: we can still run with --clone on openstack, but it seems for local use its an option which you always want
<rbasak> I suspect it's a race to do with tar. It's because it's tar that I'm so sceptical about changing the default. Feels essential.
<pitti> or on our ARM nodes; cloning containers there is rather expensive
<pitti> the ARM nodes survived the firefox and mysql-5.5 tests, which are rather sizable too
<rbasak> I favour the default being the one least likely to trip you up first, and what people generally want interactively the second.
<pitti> rbasak: hmkay
<rbasak> So I'd prefer you to use --ephemeral if you want to do so on any automation, since there isn't really any cost to doing that.
<rbasak> But, I'm not precious about it. Change it if you feel appropriate - you have to deal with it probably more than I do, and you've been looking after it, so it's your decision. That's just my opinion.
<pitti> no, but it's an "always have to specify this" thing if you run it manually
<rbasak> Yeah, I don't like the "always have to specify this" thing either. But for me, less likely to trip you up is a higher priority.
<pitti> rbasak: btw, http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/tmp/autopkgtest-arm/adt-php5/
<pitti> rbasak: perhaps this trips up due to the "deeper" stack of precise -> KVM -> lxc?
<rbasak> pitti: I believe you. It's just on openstack it happens. It's clearly some kind of race, possibly triggered by different memory/cache/buffer contention.
<pitti> rbasak: so if I make --ephemeral the default and add a suitable warning to it, would that be ok for you? I don't want to change it if you don't want
<rbasak> pitti: in my opinion, we shouldn't change the default. Perhaps we could make it easier, like a one-letter option to do common things that you might want to do? However, if you want to change it anyway, then I'm fine with that. It's not a strong objection.
<rbasak> pitti: for example, in rsync, -P is a shortcut for --partial --progress.
<pitti> rbasak: ok; I'll add an -e for it at least
<rbasak> Sure. That sounds like a good idea.
<slickymaster> morning all
<pitti> jibel: oh, we could even use lxc-create -t download to use stgraber's daily pre-built ARM trusty images (if we can access images.linuxcontainers.org, or shovel it to the lab in another fashion)
<jibel> pitti, I didn't know this template. The lab doesn't have access to this site, but if we can allow it or find a way to pull images into the lab, that should be really fast.
<pitti> jibel: well, the 10 mins of building it ourselves per day won't kill us either, but I just read about it and found it very interesting and useful
<jibel> right, as you suggested we could as well create a base container on one of the node and sync it to the others
<pitti> jibel: it seems the nodes can't currently IP each other, but I guess that can be fixed somehow
<pitti> jibel: ah, I'm finally getting adt mail again
<pitti> meh, wazn's VMs drive me crazy
 * pitti rebuilds the amd64 VM and disables wazn-adt for the time being
<pitti> ok, VMs work again, wazn-adt reenabled
<elfy> mmm - long time since I had anything to do with an LTS - anyone know if it's normal to set the notify of new version to For Any New Version when upgrading from LTS to LTS
<elopio> good morning
<elopio> ping rhuddie. Tell me where should I start with the browser today.
<rhuddie> hey elopio, I was taking a look at ChromeDriver
<rhuddie> elopio, don't know if you have any experience with it already?
<elopio> rhuddie: yes, plenty. That's selenium, what we used on SST and the ubuntu one web servers.
<elopio> rhuddie: but is it available while using oxide?
<rhuddie> elopio, well that is what I was trying to establish...
<elopio> rhuddie: I'd just ask the devs.
<elopio> rhuddie: where is osomon on IRC?
<rhuddie> elopio, I was talking to to him yesterday on #qa
<elopio> rhuddie: I think #ubuntu-touch would be better. I'll ping him.
<elopio> rhuddie: sorry. That was a long standup in unity, with many followup questions.
<rhuddie> elopio, hey no problem
<fully_human> Not sure if this is a little off topic, but I was wondering how to use autopilot with PyGObject? It seems as though autopilot translates all Glade objects to Gtk2 (since glade is Gtk2) and I can't seem to find a way to "translate" them into pygobject (since my python code is pygobject and not pygtk2).
<elopio> so, osomon said he will check about the web driver.
<elopio> ah, crap, and he has just left, I was going to continue asking.
<balloons> fully_human, I'm a little confused by your question. But perhaps pitti could shed some light here
<elopio> rhuddie: do you have time on friday to meet with thomas strehl? at 14:00 UTC
<rhuddie> elopio, yes that time is fine
<elopio> jfunk: and you? ^
<balloons> fully_human, if you launch your app does in introspect with autopilot properly?
<elopio> and jibel ^
<jfunk> elopio: in meeting -- will catch up on backscroll later
<jfunk> mgr meeting
<jibel> elopio, yes it is fine
<fully_human> balloons, I've created an interface using glade and am using python as my code base (with pygobject as the library). I'm trying to test using autopilot but the problem I run into is that the objects are all PyGTK2 objects, and not PyGObjects ("Gtk.Window" vs. "GtkWindow"). Not only that, but it's using C's type name (meaning, without the ".").
<fully_human> The application *launches* just fine but I have to call select_many with the C Gtk type name and not the PyGObject type name. (select_many('GtkWindow') works while select_many('Gtk.Window') does not)
<fully_human> Is there a way to translate the C-type Gtk objects to python GObjects?
<fully_human> Sorry, I feel like I'm not asking this correctly and confusing others and myself. :-\
<balloons> I think I understand now fully_human.. That said, I don't have an answer for you :-) thomi or pitti or veebers should know it, but none are around atm
<fully_human> balloons, Okay,t hanks. :-)
<balloons> fully_human, email works well for this stuff
<balloons> fully_human, I'd suggest sending something along to ubuntu-quality mailing list.
<fully_human> Okay, thanks.
<fully_human> Is this a quality question, though since it doesn't deal with the Ubuntu OS?
<fully_human> (not yet, at least :-) )
<balloons> fully_human, there is also #ubuntu-autopilot. But sure :-)
<balloons> autopilot is a qa tool
<fully_human> I think I figured out most of my answer with the question "What is a Proxy Object?" in the docs.
<balloons> mm.. those work too :-)
<pitti> fully_human: no, AP uses GI a little, but in any way autopilot-gtk *only* uses GTK3
<pitti> fully_human: we don't support GTK2 at all
<pitti> balloons: ^
<fully_human> Ah, thanks.
<pitti> fully_human: so if your application uses PyGTK, then we don't support that with AP
<balloons> ty pitti.. I missed that tidbit he mentioned :-)
<balloons> right pygtk = gtk2
<pitti> fully_human: also, GTK 2 and pygtk have been abandoned years ago, you shouldn't write new stuff with it
<fully_human> pitti, Right...I'm using PyGObject. :)
<pitti> fully_human: oh - yes, the type name is still the Gtk name (GtkWindow), not the PyGObject transliteration
<fully_human> I discovered that autopilot got what's called a "proxy object."
<fully_human> Man, documentation is really helpful if you actually read it! :P
<pitti> fully_human: from the POV of autopilot it doesn't know in which language you wrote your app
<fully_human> And then doing more research I found that to get an object from a glade file I need to pass in the BuilderName argument to select_single.
<pitti> fully_human: Gtk.Object is just between pygobject and gobject-introspection, then everything is translated to the actual libgtk functions
<fully_human> Ah, thanks.
<pitti> fully_human: yes, that's usually the best way to select an object: select_single(BuilderName="foo")
<daz_> Where is this API documented?
<elfy> balloons: bu 1274096
<elfy> bug 1274096 even
<ubot5> bug 1274096 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Upgrade tests ignore LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274096
<balloons> elfy, we have upgrade tests I believe that we should toggle on
<elfy> oh
<balloons> oO, I see.. this might be different than what you are saying
<balloons> let's go look regardless
<elfy> in that case we'd best toggle them on then - I started shouting for our lot too then
<balloons> yea.. 14.04 = lts
<elfy> yep
<elfy> I did one today - left with Prompt=normal as well - so I'm not sure if something that needs turning on with upgrade manager hasn't happened yet
<elfy> balloons: oic what you mean - I'm talking about the wording which doesn't check what you get left with after upgrading
<balloons> I can't login :-(
<elfy> I hate sso ... :p
<balloons> yes.. I noticed that after reading the bug a bit
<balloons> something about ff hates it
<balloons> yes, so I see the testsuite I was thinking of uses the same upgrade casse
<balloons> so yes you are correct
<elfy> ok - I'm half finished with that - I'll assign it etc and do mp
<elfy> but - the other issue then is toggling the lts tests on?
<balloons> yes, we need to add one testsuite to test specifically for the upgrade from precise
<balloons> we've been in alpha mode, so it's fine to have left it alone for now
<balloons> so let's see
<elfy> yea - I'm just quick off the mark :p
<elfy> or really annoying :)
<WebbyIT> balloons, in calc app there are a lot of old bugs related to autopilot mark as triaged, do you have time to veirfy if they are still vaild? Or explain me how to verify it
<balloons> WebbyIT, link? and sure
<balloons> so I added the upgrade.. I suppose I should include both upgrade tests. I guess it should become it's own entry under upgrade
<WebbyIT> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1256865
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256865 in Ubuntu Calculator App "test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_three_negative_numbers_multiplication fails on #40 on mako" [Undecided,Triaged]
<WebbyIT> Thanks :)
<WebbyIT> and bug 1256867 and bug 1256869
<ubot5> bug 1256867 in Ubuntu Calculator App "test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_sign_button fails on #40 on mako" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256867
<ubot5> bug 1256869 in Ubuntu Calculator App "test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_one_negative_number_multiplication fails on #40 on mako" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256869
<balloons> yes, old stuff like this can be closed. We should have caught it when we fixed the bugs
<balloons> aka me.. since I commented on the cause :-
<WebbyIT> Ok, thanks :)
<WebbyIT> I mark them as fix released
<balloons> I'm marking them as invalid actually
<balloons> calc didn't change, it was a bug in mir
<WebbyIT> ok
<WebbyIT> I don't touch anything then :-)
<balloons> assuming i remember it correctly
<balloons> thanks for cleaning those up :-)
<WebbyIT> I'm doing some earlier spring clean :P
<elfy> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1274096/+merge/203808
<balloons> elfy, so I'm adding "LTS Desktop Upgrade (Precise)" suite for trusty to upgrade tests for ubuntu
<balloons> like so: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds/57251/testcases
<balloons> I don't want to automatically add it to all the flavors I don't think
<balloons> not all will support lts -> lts (not all shipped lts)
<balloons> elfy, can you explain this line a bit more in the test? <dd>Echoes Prompt=normal for non-LTS and Prompt=lts for LTS upgrades</dd>
<balloons> can we make it less confusing for folks?
<balloons> That means more wordy
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> Also, it looks like spacing is a little off.. *twitch*
<elfy> terminal echoes Prompt=normal or Prompt=lts
<balloons> elfy something like "if you have installed an LTS release, then:"
<elfy> I can make it as blatantly obvious and wordy as you want :p
<balloons> elfy, lol.. yes, let's do that
<elfy> okey doke if you're sure ...
<balloons> ohh biy
<balloons> I'm not sure ,I'm not sure!
<elfy> had to lose 12000 word from my dissertation ...
<elfy> lol
<balloons> is it too late?
<elfy> no - not done anything at all yet lol
<balloons> seriously though, yes I think a little more explaining would be good
<elfy> I'm still prevaricating
<balloons> *would be useful
<balloons> look at me bastardizing English again
<elfy> I'll look a bit later - off to school - little one choosing options ...
<elfy> I know - it is a S you keep mizzing out :p
<balloons> cheers elfy ty
<elfy> balloons: the 1310 upgrade is missing the "Proceed in your native language if you wish" bit - I'll add that as well
<elfy> bbl
<balloons> afternoon Letozaf_
<balloons> morning veebers :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<veebers> Hi balloons o/
<elfy> balloons: I'm back and it's pushed again
<Letozaf_> balloons, do calendar app tests work ? what I mean is that on my PC I have 8 tests failing :O
<balloons> elfy, ty
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, they should be working
<Letozaf_> balloons, :? maybe I've got something wrong on my PC
<balloons> sorry if I'm a bit slow.. I just took a big hit to the head.. :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( ouch!
<Letozaf_> balloons, for instance http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839921/
<balloons> Letozaf_, fully updated?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check though
<Letozaf_> balloons, never know
<Letozaf_> balloons, to make it simplier I just re-branched ubuntu-calendar-app and got the same error
<Letozaf_> balloons, If I wanted to cancel all the data and start from a pristine environment, wasn't the directory ~/.local/share//com.ubuntu.calendar/Databases the one to cancel ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I haven't got it :?
<balloons> Letozaf_, the directory is correct
<Letozaf_> balloons, oO then how come I haven't got it :?
 * Letozaf_ thinks there's something weired on her PC
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's not that I want the tests to run at any cost on my PC, but I was wondering if it's a locale problem, that error sounds familiar to me
<balloons> Letozaf_, it will be created when you ru nthe app
<balloons> if you don't have one
<balloons> Letozaf_, i agree that it seems like the locale error is still occuring
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try to run the tests on my notebook, just in case ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, same error also on my notebook
<knome> stgraber, tracker visual updates? :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have a bug I think https://plus.google.com/photos/110772571847074999454/albums/5974426967349405889?authkey=CJH6tpHdxICPXQ you cannot see the evernote account when you launch reminders app on a device
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you add it?
<balloons> or are you talking about the text going offscreen
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes in settings, accounts
<balloons> because that's a bug too it seems :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, you cannot see the account label
<balloons> Letozaf_, turning the phone sideways help?
<Letozaf_> balloons, but if you tap on it it enters the account
<balloons> oH
<balloons> gotcha
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I report a bug or is it "too early" as it's a "new app"
<balloons> Letozaf_, no report it. .it's in the store and released
<balloons> are you running the newest image?
<balloons> and newest store release
<balloons> of the app that is
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just updated the device I've got r152
<balloons> ahh.. you are running proposed then or stable?
<balloons> I believe 152 would be proposed atm
<Letozaf_> balloons, proposed
<knome> balloons, ping
<balloons> hey knome
<knome> we need to look at QA logos
<balloons> the check mark in the circle of friends?
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1311-quality-bugsquad
<knome>  [knome] Help update the QA team logos to fit the Ubuntu Brand Guidelines: TODO
<balloons> hmm.. indeed
<balloons> so first things would be how many and what logos do we have / use
<balloons> I can think of a few off the top.. and they do need updating
<knome> yep
<knome> well one of them is the hideous old ubuntu logo with the green checkmark
<knome> if you remember, i even did a new logo for you earlier
<knome> let me dig it up and upload
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/qa/qa-final.svg
<balloons> yes.. That logo should be appearing in places now
<knome> good
<balloons> for instance; https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests
<knome> one place i still see the old logo is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel
<balloons> although, I just noticed it's cut off a little
<balloons> ugh.. that logo :-p
<knome> i can't see that (cut off)
<knome> hmm, go google
 * knome wrote: bugsuqs, google suggested "bugsquad"
<balloons> ok, I'll change the branding on those
<knome> possibly want to extend to ~bugsquad too
<balloons> yes, ty
<balloons> so branding wants 14x14, 64x64 and 192x192
<knome> want me to exporT?
<balloons> yea, if you could.. that'd make it simple
<knome> btw, 192x192 is unused...
<balloons> heh.. I've not seen it
<balloons> mostly 64x64..
<balloons> not sure I've seen the 14x14 much
<knome> it's used quite a lot
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~nskaggs
<knome> under "member since"
<balloons> ahh.. cool
<knome> oh bah, will take some time
<knome> will poke the icon size a bit, direct export is too fluffy
<balloons> knome, sorry I'll bbl. I'm not feeling so well atm
<knome> ok, np
<knome> i'll PM you the links
<balloons> ty
<knome> get well soon :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-30
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<slickymaster> morning all
<Bamberrouse> Lel all of you will love it xD http://p.pw/DLV
<pitti> jibel: whoops, "adt-run not found" -> broken VMs? (spew of new adt failures)
<pitti> jibel: I'll have a look in a few
<pitti> jibel: ah sorry, that's on albali, I have no su there; could you rebuild the VMs?
<pitti> alderamin too, I'll do that one
<jibel> pitti, looking
<jibel> pitti, we could reprovision everything because it is possible that it didn't end up well this morning due to connectivity issues with ftpmaster
<pitti> jibel: probably the VMs failed to build due to the cache server being AWOL?
<jibel> yes
<jibel> pitti, I started a full reprovisioning
<pitti> jibel: ah, thanks; shold I cancel my prepare-testbed runs on alderamin and aldebaran?
<pitti> jibel: right, should have thought about running setup-testbeds instead of sshing..
<jibel> pitti, you can cancel but it doesn't hurt, last to finish will overwrite previous build.
<pitti> jibel: aldebaran and wazn confirmed working; rebuilding VMs on alderamin again (broken, and there were no running jobs; I probably confused it with my manual build)
<pitti> jibel: I can't check albali
<jibel> pitti, I'm testing on albali
<jibel> pitti, works on both archs
<pitti> jibel: thanks; I temporarily disabled alderamin, jobs keep failing there (Vms still building)
<jibel> argh
<jibel> I'll restart them again
<pitti> I also retried a few
<pitti> WTF
 * pitti cleans caches and rebuilds VMs again
<jibel> pitti, what is failing?
<pitti> still "adt-run not found"
<senan> balloons,DanChapman Good Eve!!!
<balloons> good eve senan
<jibel> pitti, for r-cran-spatstat or another?
<jibel> this package ran on alderamin
<senan> DanChapman, I resubmitted the MP :-) can you please check it
<pitti> jibel: even for -l
<pitti> jibel: hm, do you know why "alderamin" gets adt jobs? I thought they were only for alderamin-adt
<jibel> pitti, that's virtual jobs jenkins creates to aggregate results of matrix jobs
<jibel> pitti, they don't have a slot associated
<pitti> ah
<jibel> I think they should not be displayed at all, it only confuses everyone, but it is not new with jenkins' UI
<pitti> ah, the flood of "fixed" mail
<pitti> jibel: alderamin-adt back online
<jibel> pitti, good, thanks. Britney is waiting for ceph and pyqt5, and they should be collected on next run
<senan> balloons, how jenkins work ?
<balloons> senan, link to your mp?
<senan> balloons, did you mean the DiskUsageAnalyzer bzr url ?
<balloons> I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/203231
<elfy> balloons: you want me to sync those changes from yesterday? or you doing a bunch of stuff?
<balloons> elfy, I always sync things after pushing them.
<balloons> I saw some xfce stuff too that I synced. Likely you had already done so I'd guess
<elfy> well those changes I did are merged but not on the tracker is why I mentioned it
<balloons> I assumed as such.. so it's making me wonder. I knocked myself half conscious yesterday.. long story, so perhaps I didn't do what I think I did :-)
<elfy> okey doke - so shall I do them - I'm looking at it now anyway :p
<balloons> senan, I would add a commit message and description to your merge
<balloons> elfy, yes please
<balloons> or well
<balloons> i'll do it
<elfy> dude ...
<knome> yeah, make up your mind ;)
<balloons> haha
<balloons> well, I checked my terminal tab where I had done the work.. the command was sitting there, waiting to hit enter
<senan> balloons, how do I find it... :(
<balloons> I see I pushed Xfce4 settings tests, xubuntu power, etc
<balloons> then I was ready to push the upgrade tests.. but apparently didn't
<knome> ;)
<balloons> hey knome ;-) I got the new icons, I'll apply them after I finish this testcase
<senan> https://code.launchpad.net/~senan/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/DiskUsageAnalyser/+merge/203231
<elfy> balloons: don't try and make it seem better with shiny :p
<balloons> senan, at the top of the proposal there are buttons for it
<balloons> I was just trying to save elfy some work
<balloons> truly
<elfy> lol
<senan> balloons, who is going to review the code ?
<elfy> as long as they get done - I shall check :)
<balloons> senan, well I'd suppose Dan is a good canindate, but if he is unable I'll have a look
<DanChapman> hey senan and balloons :-)
<senan> DanChapman , Hey
<balloons> right on time :-)
<DanChapman> sorry was hibernating ;-p
<elfy> as if by magic the shopkeeper appeared
<balloons> funny how that works
<DanChapman> senan just pulling your branch now
<senan> DanChapman, Thanks :{D
<senan> balloons, what the use of jenkins ?
<balloons> senan, the tests run in jenkins after they are merged and promoted to the production branch
<senan> balloons, means after every daily build, the tests run automatically ?
<balloons> that's the goal ;-)
<senan> balloons, ubuntu builds will be deployed automatically in some lab machines and run the tests ?
<balloons> everyday before releasing the daily image, the images are built and installed using preseed tests and now autopilot tests for ubiquity as well. Afterwards post-install tests are run
<pitti> jibel: did you get a "fixed" notification for upstart & ubiquity? I didn't
<jibel> pitti, no I didn't
<pitti> meh
<pitti> our infrastructure hates me this week
<jibel> pitti, from the console output "No emails were triggered"
<jibel> pitti, may be because previous build has been aborted, but it is surprising
<DanChapman> senan, Done! :-D i've left a few comments
<senan> thanks Dan
<senan> DanChapman, I didnt understand the formatting you mentioned
<DanChapman> senan for instance look at the indentation difference between test_window_title (using 4 spaces) and test_scan_local_folder (using 8 spaces)
<senan> DanChapman, I am using geany, I didnt find any difference
<senan> DanChapman, I'm sorry.. I'm still confused as I didnt find any difference
<balloons> senan, I use geany as well. check settings preferences indententation
<balloons> set the width to 4, type spaces, and uncheck detect width from file
<balloons> then if you open everything, we can regex look for 8 spaces and replace with 4 spaces
<balloons> save and you should be set ;-)
<senan> balloons, it was already set to 4 spaces
<senan> and width from file is unchecked
<senan> balloons, danchapman, I did the regex to replace chars, but visually I couldn'r find any difference
<balloons> senan, well, no worries. spacing can be fixed easily enough
<balloons> if it's not alreadu
<cgoldberg> balloons, senan :  https://pypi.python.org/pypi/autopep8/
<cgoldberg> sudo apt-get install python-autopep8
<cgoldberg> $ autopep8 foo.py
<cgoldberg> .. spacing fixed
<cgoldberg> it's like tidy, for python
<cgoldberg> ... and if you don't like automagic tools, use flake8 to check for adherence to pep8 (style guide)
<DanChapman> cgoldberg: nice one thanks :-). I've always used flake8
<senan> Good Night All!!!
<senan> DanChapman, Balloons, good Night
<balloons> senan, good night
<balloons> letozaf, howdy
<letozaf> balloons, hi
<balloons> want to have a go at the evernote tests again? i'll have a branch for you to try in a momen
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> let me try rebasing too
<balloons> letozaf, lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/fake-oauth-for-ap
<letozaf> balloons, ok let me try it :)
<balloons> letozaf, lol, the tests fail. but it will auth. I hope so anyway.
<letozaf> balloons, :P let me see what happens, just a moment
<letozaf> balloons, :? what happended ?
<letozaf> 22:24:40.835 INFO run:62 - Autopilot Source Version: 1.4.0
<letozaf> Autopilot Package Version: 1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1
<letozaf> Loading tests from: /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/fake-oauth-for-ap/tests/autopilot
<letozaf> Tests running...
<letozaf> Ran 0 tests in 0.000s
<balloons> lol
<balloons> use -v.. an error happened
<letozaf> balloons, ahhh!! let me try
<letozaf> balloons, funny I have the same output :?
 * letozaf is thinking if she has someting missing 
<balloons> letozaf, autopilot list
<balloons> the tests are not running. there is an error, or there is no test to run
<letozaf> Loading tests from: /home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/fake-oauth-for-ap/tests/autopilot
<letozaf>  *1 reminders_app.tests.test_reminders.TestMainWindow.test_download_list_of_notebooks
<letozaf>  *1 reminders_app.tests.test_reminders.TestMainWindow.test_logon_to_Evernote
<letozaf>  2 total tests.
<balloons> pick a specific one to run
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<letozaf> balloons, yes it fails
<letozaf> balloons, with an error
<letozaf> balloons, UnboundLocalError: local variable 'content_dir' referenced before assignment
 * letozaf is looking at the code
<balloons> fun
<balloons> I rebased it, so i'll have something better in a second
<balloons> ugh this is broken
<letozaf> balloons, :)
<balloons> k pushing
<letozaf> balloons, ok
<balloons> ok, so the base branch seems much different than your branch
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/reminders-app/oauth-ap
<balloons> the tests don't actually work, but it does auth for me
 * letozaf is trying ...
<balloons> oO.. I should merge the changes you made to qml.. that's the missing piece
<balloons> letozaf, it backs up and reverts your online accounts, so don't kill it early or you'll be left with no accounts :-)
<letozaf> balloons, this time reminders app started, but do not think it logged on
<letozaf> balloons, ok thanks, but it doesn't matter on my notebook I have nothing important
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> i'm merging your qml changes, one moment
<balloons> I had/have like 4 versions of this running around
<letozaf> balloons, :D
<balloons> ok, merged your qml changes too
<letozaf> balloons, ok, let me try again
<balloons> still fails.. wild
<balloons> not oauth, but finding the qml stuff
 * letozaf is trying
<letozaf> balloons, yes it's true :?
<balloons> well, I was having other errors anyway that were a bit off. Anyways these should be easy enough to solve
<balloons> your qml changes are indeed in the branch so
<letozaf> balloons, ok I will give it a try :)
<letozaf> balloons, I will be back tomorrow for this ok ?
<balloons> letozaf, no worries. Can you confirm if you run a test and simply click my account it pulls notes?
<balloons> if so, the proof of concept is sound
<balloons> the test will fail, but do you see an account, and if you click it, a note?
 * letozaf is trying
<letozaf> balloons, yes I can confirm that clicking the account shows all my notes
<letozaf> balloons, let me click a note now
<letozaf> balloons, yes when I click a note I enter it and see it's contents
<balloons> letozaf, when you run the test you should see "theendstartswithzero" as the only account
<letozaf> balloons, yes I confirm
<balloons> wow.. ok, so good.. then the hackery with oauth works
<letozaf> balloons, my Evernote account in accounts does not show up
<letozaf> balloons, fine
<balloons> awesome.. ciao
<balloons> ty
<letozaf> balloons, yw
<letozaf> balloons, ciao
#ubuntu-quality 2014-01-31
<thomi> balloons: what's with #ubuntu-testing ?
<balloons> thomi, it's no longer used
<balloons> should just be a redirect
<thomi> balloons: I get kicked out and told it's invite only
<thomi> makes me think you're running a cool kids club in there :)
<balloons> lol thomi
<pitti> Good morning
<slickymaster> morning all
<senan> Good Evening All :)
<senan> DanChapman, Hi
<pitti> jibel: wow, virtfs/9p is really nice
<pitti> jibel: https://www.suse.com/documentation/sles11/book_kvm/data/kvm_qemu_virtfs.html
<cgoldberg> morning senan
<pitti> jibel: it's by and large instantaneous, bi-dir r/w
<pitti> jibel: that sounds a lot better than squeezing large sources through tar through a pipe (be that ssh or ttyS0)
<senan> DanChapman, In the third comment, you mentioned about asserting parthbar, did you mean the pathbar in filechooser dlg ?
<jibel> pitti, very nice, and simple it seems
<pitti> apparenlty you can't write them in the guest as non-root, but perhaps there's some trick
<pitti> kvm -m 2048 -cdrom download/ubuntu/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso -virtfs local,id=share1,path=/tmp/share,security_model=mapped,mount_tag=share1
<pitti> Just Works
<pitti> oh, of course -- "ubuntu" user is uid 999
<pitti> so yes, 666 permissions will do :)
<balloons> hey senan :-)
<jibel> pitti, this 9p is really good. When I think I never used it because the movie was so bad and I had a bad feeling ... :)
<jibel> the importance of choosing good names
<pitti> jibel: oh yeah; I'm currently designing a protocol how to make use of that for adt-virt-qemu
<pitti> I finally have an hour to continue thinking/experimenting with that..
<KresiusMengg> nothing like http://p.pw/DLV jaja (wait to pass the advertising) xD
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, is autopilot launch working for you ? beacause I tried it on reminders app and calendar app but I get Error: cannot find application '../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml'
<balloons> Letozaf_, are you up to date for autopilot?
<balloons> autopilot --version
<Letozaf_> balloons, Autopilot Source Version: 1.4.0 Autopilot Package Version:
<Letozaf_> 1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1
<balloons> 1.4+14.04.20140123.1-0ubuntu1
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's not working both on PC and notebook
<balloons> well is the command correct/
<Letozaf_> balloons, well yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, for reminders app and
<Letozaf_> balloons, autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../calendar.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, for calendar app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am in the test/autopilot directory
<Letozaf_> sorry tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm.. not working for me either
<Letozaf_> balloons, fiew! not that I am happy about it, but at least it's not me this time :P
<balloons> elopio, ^^ is Ap still broken?
<balloons> I know thomi and veebers are already enjoying Saturday :-)
<elopio> balloons: not that I know of, but I haven't looked.
<elopio> veebers reverted the changes to libautopilot-qt, and fginther removed the ppa, so I think there should be no problem.
<Letozaf_> balloons, also for reminders-app, are you going to merge your oath changes so that I can fix my tests or do I have to work on the branch you gave me yesterday ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, if you'd like use my branch to make your branch work
<balloons> and we can merge that
<balloons> heh.. the tests themselves don't work because of changes they made in trunk I think
<balloons> so really.. just ensure the tests still work, and the oauth stuff can be added one way or the other
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about autopilot launch ? :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will probably need it
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes I would suspect so
<balloons> I guess we can force downgrade?
<Letozaf_> balloons, to what version ?
<elopio> balloons: do you know if somebody is using the TextField emulator?
<balloons> Letozaf_, dpkg -s libautopilot-qt?
<balloons> 1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try
<balloons> elopio, off the top, I believe the textfield stuff predates the emulator
<balloons> so, no.. they would need to migrate
<balloons> it's a topic for the sprint
 * balloons adds to notes
<elopio> ok. I'm going to add a default argument check=False, so after writing, by default we check that the text was entered correctly.
<balloons> elopio, yes I would check by default
<elopio> this might affect tests that check that we aren't allowed to check some characters, but for now that's only on the toolkit tests, so I'll update them.
<balloons> most of the routines now spend time getting focus and ensuring proper entry
<balloons> so I've noted we should "migrate core apps tests to newer emulator functions"
<elopio> balloons: sounds fun
<Letozaf_> balloons, E: Version '1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1' for 'python-autopilot' was not found   how do I find the previous versions ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, looks like everything is already rolled back as elopio said. so it "should" work
<balloons> but indeed it doesn't for me either
<balloons> elopio, does autopilot launch work for you?
<elopio> Letozaf_: you only need that version for libautopilot-qt
<elopio> latest python-autopilot is ok in trusty
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! thanks
<elopio> Letozaf_: you probably should purge the PPA that brought the newest libautopilot-qt version.
<Letozaf_> elopio, ok
<elopio> balloons: yes, it works here. I did apt-get upgrade in the morning.
<balloons> sudo ppa-purge ppa:autopilot/ppa
<Letozaf_> balloons, e1opio I did sudo apt-get remove --purge  libautopilot-qt then sudo apt-get install libautopilot-qt=1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1 but it's still not working, same error
<elopio> Letozaf_: what's the error?
<Letozaf_> elopio, Error: cannot find application '../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml'
<Letozaf_> elopio, I lauched: autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<elopio> these are my versions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851395/
<elopio> and it works, at least for the clock.
<elopio> let me get the reminders
<balloons> nskaggs@balloons:~/projects/ubuntutouch/ubuntu-clock-app$ autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ubuntu-clock-app.qml; Error: cannot find application 'ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<balloons> it's not specific
<balloons> gtk backend seems to work fine
<elopio> I get file:///home/elopio/workspace/ubuntu/reminders-app/trunk/src/app/qml/reminders.qml:23 module "Evernote" is not installed
<elopio> though I've just installed the evernote accounts plugin.
<balloons> you can stay simple.. clock doesn't work either
<Letozaf_> elopio, I have your same versions
<elopio> well, you should come and use my machine :)
<elopio> I don't know, maybe you have another broken package.
<elopio> are you using the unity daily ppa?
<elopio> if so, that's another one you should purge.
<balloons> there's always rebooting :-)
<balloons> dist-upgrade and reboot
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio I will first try a reboot :P
<elopio> last dist-upgrade and reboot left me with unity broken :( I hate gnome3.
<balloons> lolololo elopio
<balloons> I've not done so in awhile, but I'm leaving next week, so sure after I finish I'll do it
<elopio> balloons: my phone is dead, I can't turn it on. I have tried with the original cables for a whole day, and nothing. Is there any other trick?
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio hope this doesn't happen to me oO
<balloons> elopio, drop it on the tile floor and break the screen. Install new screen, plugin and have it work again
<balloons> that's what I did
<elopio> Letozaf_: if so, blame balloons
<Letozaf_> elopio, LOL
<balloons> elopio, umm.. you can't easily get it open to pull the battery
<balloons> is it giving you flashing red lights?
<elopio> I can drop it, that's all I've been wanting to do since yesterday :)
<elopio> balloons: it was flasing the red lights yesterday.
<elopio> the it stoped flashing. And nothing else.
<balloons> elopio, yes, flashing red lights happened to me also
<balloons> it's quite common I guess.. googling leads to lots of people complaning
<balloons> anyways, I solved it by using the original charger
<balloons> and also I had the case apart so I unplugged the battery and reset it
<balloons> elopio, so another way to hard reset I would guess would be to completely drain the battery perhaps? I would pop the back and unscrew the battery, then reseat it after a minute
<balloons> you need a plastic pry tool to do it
<balloons> and take out the sim drawer
<balloons> beforehand
<elopio> I need a plastic pry tool.
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting and crossing fingers :P
<elopio> I wonder how's that called in spanish.
<balloons> I used a hard spatula
<balloons> actually scratch that, I used something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Lodge-SCRAPERPK-Durable-Polycarbonate-Scrapers/dp/B0039UU9UO/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_y
<balloons> small hard plastic with a thing edge
<balloons> it actually broke my plastic pry tool.. it's really hard to open up
<balloons> you can use a dull knife, like a butter knife with no edge on it, but you have to be careful
<elopio> ah, I need a tox screw driver first
<balloons> ohh yea, those also. Well, I have them
<balloons> a quick weekend flight ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, how is it now?
<Letozaf_> balloons, same as before :(
<elopio> well, it'll wait until tomorrow, because today I don't want to go into society
<balloons> elopio, you could go the ultimate lazy route.. leave it unplugged all weekend, till you start work Monday
<balloons> it might completely go dead and finally let you charge
<elopio> I'll leave it unplugged until I go to buy the torx.
<elopio> balloons, Letozaf_, with nik, I was talking about how I'd like the tests to start looking, and I refactored the timer test cases.
<elopio> would you take a look to see if you like it?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/refactor_timer_tests/+merge/204335
<balloons> elopio, oO.. first glance looks like a step in the right direction
<balloons> these tests have come a long way
<balloons> sorry to hear that Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio oO
<balloons> do what you can I guess.. and don't worry about what you can't. I suspect things might fix themselves next week
<Letozaf_> balloons, elopio yes sure, the oO was for the tests, looks good though
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-01
<disc0tech> Has anyone else noticed key mapping problems in the trusty daily?
<senan> DanChapman, Hey
<senan> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-02
<disc0tech> :317
<nemilar> Is there a way to identify specific ubuntu projects that need additional QA resources? (For someone who wants to join the ubuntu QA team)
<teward> not sure where to ask, but where do I ask questions RE: errors.ubuntu.com and the listed errors on the reporting page?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-26
<elfy> balloons_: saw your comment - thanks - I've pushed that now too
<balloons_> ty elfy :-)
<elfy> one of those little niggling things :)
 * dobey wonders if anyone actually uses the "run multiple tests for multiple clicks/debs/whatevers at the same time" feature of adt-run
<dobey> adt-run [13:48:58]: test autopilot: [-----------------------
<dobey> ^^ does that mean "tests are in-progress" or something, but all console output is being held until finished?
<dobey> i guess not
<balloons> dobey, what happeneD?
<dobey> balloons: nothing (literally). qemu and adt-run were using 0% CPU and output was sitting at that line forever
<dobey> and again :(
 * dobey just wants to run adt-run at least once in his life and have it actually run the autopilot tests and have them mostly pass
<elopio> alesage: I think the wizard card also involves the people who works on location.
<alesage> elopio, implying that we want to fake the location service or some such?
<elopio> alesage: and please add another possible snag. We flash the phone in developer mode with a password. So the password page seems to do nothing.
<elopio> alesage: no, implying that we need to check that the agps is running or not. But actually, moztrap says nothing about that.
<alesage> elopio yes I don't know what to do with the location bit for sanity's sake
<elopio> alesage: that's what I mean. We don't know, so comment about the fact that we don't know.
<elopio> I'll gather info from jibel when we meet.
<elopio> alesage, veebers: should we follow the rule of two reviews for these analizys cards?
<alesage> elopio, yes
<elopio> alesage: ok, I will bring back veebers' cards from done, so you take a look.
<elopio> and I will comment lgtm on yours, so we know it's missing one review.
<veebers> alesage: I like the layout of your summary
<alesage> veebers, just trying to use lots of shouty text :)
 * elopio C< lunch.
<alesage> we might've mashed our numbering here, 005 and 006 are dupes
<elopio> alesage: sorry. 005 is proximity
<elopio> you got it right, I pasted the wrong title.
<knome> balloons, around?
<elopio> I can't find the proximity test in moztrap.
<alesage> elopio, me neither
<alesage> elopio, I do see distinct tests in the olde spreadsheet, 005 and 006, maybe they were collapsed
<elopio> alesage: yes, you are right.
<elopio> they are both now on receive.
<alesage> elopio, whew :) saves having to cut and paste
<elopio> also, I see on moztrap one new test about managing scopes.
<alesage> it seems to take this exercise to get our two team-halves synced up
<alesage> jhodapp, around?
<jhodapp> alesage, not really, need something?
<alesage> jhodapp, nope :) , catch you tomw
<jhodapp> alesage, ok, have a good one
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-27
<paulliu> alesage: hi. about lp:~indicator-applet-developers/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test. Can you do a merge trunk?
<paulliu> alesage: I messed up my branches for the Notifications helpers.
<alesage> paulliu, ok can get to in a bit, need coffee :)
<alesage> paulliu, working on this merge
<paulliu> alesage: ok. Thanks. And I'll rebase my stuff on your branch.
<alesage> paulliu, this was a bit of a mess :) , pushed that--note that if you don't want your test to run on desktop you'll have to re-add that check to your class
<paulliu> alesage: ok.
<alesage> paulliu, everything ok?
<alesage> elopio, ok to move these cards to *done* if two approves, n'est-ce pas?
<elopio> alesage: yes, just please make sure that before moving them to done, all the useful information is copied to the test card in the backlog.
<alesage> elopio, aha good point, will do
<elopio> thanks ale
<elopio> alesage:
 * knome serves elopio an ale
<elopio> an ale sage. I'm not worth it.
<alesage> elopio, I'm wondering now if "opio" means something?
<elopio> alesage: it means opium.
<josepht> +++
<alesage> our team should have the best parties
<elopio> it does. They have karaoke.
<knome> i haven't heard any ales that are flavored with sage
<balloons> do you karaoke knome >/
<knome> nope
<knome> sorry :P
<alesage> neither have I now that you mention, maybe I'll try brewing one knome
<knome> but i'll drink the ales for you...
<knome> especially if you karaoke (:
 * elfy notices the ping for ale ... 
<balloons> lol.. it's teatime for me (already had a cup), but I suppose it's happy hour for you two
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'll drink to your health
<elfy> balloons: you seeing this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2262798&p=13216826&viewfull=1#post13216826
<elfy> I did last night when I booted it to check something else
<balloons> elfy, I haven't but I was wanting to try an image this week. I'll keep it in mind when I try
<knome> if you both didn't notice, i updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Contact today
<knome> and the header too
<knome> some slight visual changes
<balloons> Ohh home -> quality
<balloons> knome, a big thank you.. if you lived any closer I'd send you some baked goodies. I'm afraid they won't be very tasty by the time they would get to you from here :-(
<knome> hehe
<knome> that's fine
<balloons> I love the visuals.. good design is very nice :-)
<elfy> knome: I did actually and I did a tiny little change to it actually :)
<knome> i just noticed
<elfy> I'll be looking at the manual testing pages again at the end of the week - try and get them all done and dusted
 * balloons notes every main page fits in one screen.. no scrolling
<knome> balloons, you have time for some hacking on the wiki?
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9902391/
<dobey> balloons: ^^ any idea why i would be seeing the error on line 18 with the command being used there?
<balloons> knome, sure
<knome> balloons, i think the following pages can be deleted
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/BugDayFocus
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/BugSampling
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DesktopBugMigration
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ProposedTeamStructure
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Resources
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke
<knome> EOF
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting seems to have a lot of good stuff, maybe it should be the default target for autotesting related stuff, instead of the wonky https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/
<knome> would propose to move/redirect that to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Automatic to keep consistent with the structure
<balloons> dobey, looking
<knome> also unsure about the use for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview; it seems to duplicate content in various places... like yet another "FAQ" page
<knome> especially, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Bugs
<balloons> the overview is a bit of faq
<balloons> worthy of cleanup or removal
<knome> it's too early to say if we need a separate FAQ page
<balloons> bugs might be more useful.. I wonder if it's referenced anywhere
<knome> balloons, apparently not
 * balloons is nostalgic at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ProposedTeamStructure
<balloons> I'm deleting the pages referenced
<knome> okay
<knome> what do you think of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Glossary
<knome> do we really need a glossary that's so comprehensive?
<knome> " black box testing: Testing, either functional or non-functional, of a component or system without reference to its internal structure. "
<knome> that doesn't help me understand what black box testing is
<knome> nor have i ever seen that term used in ubuntu quality
<balloons> heh, that's pretty comphrensive. Ideally we wouldn't need it, but we do use QA specific terms
<knome> wouldn't it be more useful to list only those terms that are actually used and try to link them with reality?
<balloons> I'm not sure a gloassary is helpful or not in dealing with that issue however
<knome> what about just linking to the source doc
<knome> " exploratory testing: An informal test design technique where the tester actively controls the design of the tests as those tests are performed and uses information gained while testing to design new and better tests. "
<balloons> indeed, it's linked
<knome> this is like... very technical/lawyer text
<knome> it's useless for a regular person
<balloons> I imagine most definitions will also go beyond people
<balloons> yes, defining the word with more qa terms helps nothing
<knome> i would define ET as "testing where the tester tests the application(s) by working on their daily tasks"
<knome> or sth...
<knome> ok, i'll move the link to the source doc to FAQ, and redirect the glossary page there
<balloons> dobey, so your log is interesting to say the least. Does using something besides qemu change things? does it work?
<balloons> sounds excellent
<dobey> balloons: i have no idea. i suspect not though
<dobey> balloons: does jenkins use something besides qemu?
<balloons> dobey, I can't say what jenkins uses, but you obviously can review the logs of the app in question to see the commands it's using
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredManualTests - is this at all up-to-date?
<dobey> balloons: are any click packages having their autopilot tests run under adt-run in jenkins at the moment?
<balloons> dobey, reminders should be
<balloons> it's possible however they backed that out and used phablet-test-run anyway
<balloons> best to talk to CI; plars and fginther
<balloons> et la
<balloons> knome, ahh, we should revamp that.. it's in the launchpad project now, tagged bugs
<balloons> I'd delete the page and link there instead
<dobey> :-/
<knome> balloons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bugs?field.tag=todo ?
<balloons> knome, exactly
<balloons> dobey, have you ever spoken to pitti about your difficulties?
<knome> balloons, redirecting there now from the page
<dobey> balloons: since he's in .de he's always already gone when i run into the problems. i was hoping knowledge about autopkgtest/autopilot was more spread out than just him
<balloons> dobey, well heh, I've not been messing around with it recently but it always worked for me; I'm sure it still does. I did not mess about with qemu however, and only rarely the emulator. I was primarily interested in running on the device
<dobey> i should probably write a lengthy e-mail complaining about the difficulty of having them, but meh, i don't want to build a bike shed
<balloons> dobey, I mention pitti because you are hitting issues in pieces I'm not familar with, so it's hard for me to call it a bug or misunderstanding. Either way, you have discovered some "issues" along the way
<dobey> balloons: well, qemu is how the jenkins jobs for the ubuntu packages run autopkgtests, so i was going with that, because most of the stuff i work on would have to fit in that infrastructure
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/qawiki_diagram.svg
<knome> balloons, that's still WIP and not complete, but i think it gives a great overview to pages that are "close" to the main branch in the QA team wiki
<knome> balloons, the links mentioned here should be the #1 links to improve
<balloons> ahh brillant
<balloons> so I can trim down certain pages / combine them easily
<knome> well at least you know which pages people will hit more often
<knome> balloons, just updated the svg with some color...
<knome> the green pages should be pretty much fine now
<knome> the yellow pages are WIP
<balloons> so what did you want to do with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting? that page is interesting, although out of date
<knome> i think that's a good base for the new automated testing stuff
<knome> i would move it to QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Automatic once it's fleshed out
<knome> i mean it's million times better than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ already...
<knome> and re: the diagram, i guess our goal is to get rid of all Testing/* pages too
<knome> at least as links...
<knome> so maybe that's another thing to consider :)
<balloons> knome, I don't think anything is useful on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/AutomatedTesting
<balloons> after reviewing it
<knome> aha...
<knome> then i'll redirect it
<balloons> knome, let's fix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ then
<knome> there are some subpages for that
<knome> let me dig them up for you
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Index
<knome> so i guess "Autopilot" it is only...
<balloons> so we can ignore the manual stuff; elfy has good direction on tweaking that
<knome> yep
<knome> well except
<knome> we'd like the tool in the repository
<knome> so we didn't need to manage that in the wiki
<balloons> yes, i assume he'll take care of that too
<knome> probably not (:
<balloons> one interesting thing / idea with contributing is that the tutorials are very similar
<knome> also of potential interest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Index
<balloons> for automated and manual even
<balloons> I wonder if we could clean up our contributing testcases by making a nice generic tutorial / walkthrough somehow, but still giving specifics for the different options
<knome> balloons, yeah... concerning the launchpad stuff
<balloons> ahh you moved it :-)
<knome> the work itself is very different
<balloons> and consolidated, heh
<balloons> the basic idea is the same; I remember not finding any good info ANYWHERE for using launchpad / bzr to contribute a merge proposal to a random project on launchpad
<balloons> it's 99% the same for all of them
<knome> yep...
<knome> so we should write/gather a tutorial for that
<balloons> so the fact we have that and cover it is kind of insane really
<knome> i guess... https://dev.launchpad.net/UsingMergeProposals
<knome> basically things you need to know are:
<knome> 1) how to pull a branch
<knome> 2) how to push a branch to a location that is valid for a merge proposal against the parent repository
<knome> 3) how to do the actual merge proposal
<knome> 1 and 3 are easy, 2 should be easy but will require explanation anyway..
<balloons> precursor's to 1) include making an lp account, getting bzr installed on your machine, and getting bzr and lp setup on your machine
<balloons> people get stuck before they even attempt pulling a branch
<balloons> ohh and the ssh key thing, righto
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<balloons> so setting up your lp account :-)
<knome> covered!
<balloons> yes, staring at the page. You took many subpages and consolidated them
<knome> kind of
<knome> and made it easier to look at
<knome> so DevelopmentToolsUsage next? :P
<balloons> so yea.. it's read and do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsSetup
<balloons> then you can contribute to any project by doing 1-3 above
<balloons> so I just wonder how we could compress https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/Manual/Writing to assume the above
<knome> i'll start the *Usage page
<balloons> and is that "ok" / smart to do?
<knome> what? :)
<balloons> as I said the steps are all the same, the setup is the same. The details of what you do before proposing a merge proposal are the only things different between contributing
<balloons> so we have several guides to contributing that cover the same things over and over
<knome> i'll create that one common page
<knome> so you can just link to that
<knome> or tbe, first link to the setup page
<knome> then the usage page
<knome> then you can expect the user has everything set up
<knome> and you don't need to worry about that side
<knome> balloons, start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<balloons> knome, I feel that that is a good idea.. I take it you agree :-)
<balloons> should help elfy out too
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<balloons> come stai?
 * elfy will look later and see if it is actually simple or just simple from the point of view of you 2 ;)
<Letozaf_> buonasera balloons  sto bene e tu ?
<balloons> Molto buona :-) grazie
<knome> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage updated
<Letozaf_> :-)
<knome> balloons, just MP process left
<balloons> knome, perhaps covering assigning bugs to you / merge proposals as well
<knome> balloons, i'll do at least the MP process next
<balloons> Letozaf_, so is shorts app still giving you issues?
<knome> balloons, maybe you'll want to push a very general branch for ubuntu-manual-tests
<knome> balloons, i'll use https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-manual-tests/timeanddate as the example for now, but would probably be better to have a branch that is clearly used for illustration purposes (and to demonstrate a diff too!)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah, I am trying to recreate the issue on my desktop, but test always passes on my desktop, looking at the video of the failure on Jenkings makes me think of a timing issue
<balloons> knome, ohh like a complete example mp, diff, branch?
<knome> actually, hold
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I run autopilot3-sandbox-run -X -s 400x600x24  shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_edit_topic shorts does not adapt to the 400x600 screen and it is cut off
<knome> let's see if i can do this without referring to any existing branches
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh yes, you'll need a window manager
<balloons> and, heh, my AP branch to land so the default autopilot sandbox has it
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh, that's why :)
<balloons> Letozaf_,
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9903609/
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :)
<knome> balloons, MPs covered at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentToolsUsage
<balloons> knome, you can use links for some of this.. ~ expands to there username, so code.launchpad.net/~ has there new branch on it
<knome> *their :P
<knome> but no, we can't really use links... because we don't know the branch name :P
<dobey> you can link to just https://code.launchpad.net/~/ though
<knome> and tbh, i usually rather use ~username than ~ to avoid confusion
<knome> but we could add a note that they can also use that ^
<knome> at least we have that tutorial in place now :)
<knome> elfy, feel free to murmur at me if the page is hard to understand :P
<dobey> well, i would do it as <a href="https://code.launchpad.net/~/">Your branches on Launchpad</a> or whatever, and avoid using usernames in things
<dobey> or if you really want to use actual usernames, you can maybe do some funky JS with the launchpad API
<knome> with the wiki... no js :P
<elfy> knome: when I get to look properly I'll change things if they're not as simple as they could be ;)
<balloons> yes, I think I did it by making the text say code.launchpad.net/~yourusername, and made it clickable is all
<knome> balloons, dobey: happy now?
<knome> elfy, ;)
<knome> elfy, or you can murmur to me...
 * dobey is never happy
<elfy> knome: depends ...
<knome> balloons, tbh, i think this is very low-level documentation... meaning that even other teams can use this as a documentation
<elfy> mostly on how ridiculously voodooy the wiki is
<knome> elfy, why not? you afraid of me biting you? :P
<balloons> knome, :-) I offered only a suggestion. And yes, I agree it is very generic stuff
<knome> so...
<knome> need to fetch stuff for wife from the grocery store now
<knome> bbiab
<knome> -->
<elfy> knome: not at all - you might want to be afraid of me biting you if you've made the page too difficult for members of the community to edit :D
<knome> lol
<elfy> :p
<knome> elfy, the page is just as easily editable as any other page
<elfy> go shopping :D
<knome> whether the edits are good is a different thing
<knome> haha
<elfy> knome: yea ...
<elfy> I've seen how easy the other pages are :|
<knome> lol
<elfy> :)
<knome> no, that doesn't use that complicated markup
<elfy> oh ok :)
<knome> just those note boxes, which are relatively easy to understand
<knome> that kind of stuff clearly isn't suitable for pages that aren't very static
<knome> and the grumpy stuff you probably catched earlier on the wiki CSS is partly related to this... if we had access to easily do MP's for the CSS, we could drop most of the weirdo markup to begin with
<knome> even from the main pages!!
<knome> but...
<knome> mrr.
<knome> -->
<Letozaf_> balloons, do not know if to be happy or not, but even with ap-sandbox shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_edit_topic  the test passes on my desktop   :O
<elfy> balloons: are we going to push the format script to the branch as it is?
<knome> elfy, i can take care of that
<knome> i guess we want to include some kind of README
<elfy> yea
<elfy> that said - there's no rush for it - so I might like to get my head around that
<knome> sure
<knome> works for me
<elfy> might work for me too - who knows :)
<knome> heh
<balloons> knome, elfy ok, I'll let you guys handle it
<knome> balloons, updated testwriter and developer role pages
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh excellent. so if it all passes in the sandbox, it should pass in jenkins
<balloons> did you update it? it didn't pass for me
<balloons> you should run it a few times as well of course to be sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran it without changes, that's the problem :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, and yes I ran it more times, so I am a bit puzzled
<balloons> Letozaf_, well notice on the mp.. sometimes it passes, sometimes it doesn't
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh..
<balloons> it failed the first time for me
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am trying to figure out why it's failing
<balloons> is it running in the small screen now?
<Letozaf_> balloons, even if I cannot reproduce the issue on my desktop
<balloons> and I assume it is better than before.. it's passing a lot more often
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it's running in the small screen now
<Letozaf_> balloons, but even if it fails only one time I assume it's not ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, right, but improvement is improvement. So if you get stuck, I'll take the mp as improvement
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will try a bit more and see what happens
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, I'll keep watching the mp
<knome> elfy, are the two sober guys better at the header than the stoned one? :)
<knome> or maybe those look stoned with nastier drugs :P
<knome> not just alcohol
 * elfy goes to look 
<elfy> I guess so  ...
<knome> :F
<elfy> it's one of those visual things - looks like a stylised piston on a conrod to me :)
 * knome shrugs
<knome> i am not huge on the ubuntu pictograms either
<knome> but...
<knome> let's use them for now
<elfy> yea
<elfy> yep :)
<dobey> what?
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Contact
<knome> yeah?
<elfy> the Contact icon in the header - piston on a conrod :)
<dobey> that is a weird image
<dobey> it's a hungry sloth
<knome> oh heh.
<dobey> or a platypus rather
<elfy> ha ha
<knome> balloons, what do you want to do with the qa subteams....
<elfy> not seeing anything other than a piston now :(
<dobey> doesn't look like a piston to me
 * knome pokes elfy in the eye
<knome> did that help?
<dobey> but does totally look like a platypus
<dobey> i've been looking at too many pistons and connecting rods lately for that to look like a piston to me :)
<knome> balloons, wondering that they might be better at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<elfy> ha ha ha
<knome> balloons, then link there...
<alesage> veebers, I'm considering taking a reviews-break, want to pass along some helpful instructions :) , if you're second positive reviewer copy into mother-card; if rejecting push back to doing; forgive me if this is repetition :)
<balloons> knome, the subteams are a bit weird to me
<balloons> sure
<knome> oki, will look at doing that
<knome> mm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams already has qa
<knome> so just expand that
<knome> i guess
<veebers> alesage: no worries. Please expand on "copy to mother card"
<alesage> veebers, you'll find the mother card in "the big board" by number
<veebers> alesage: ah right, so the results from the research cards goes into the 'write test' card
<alesage> veebers, right right
<elfy> knome: subteams page?
<veebers> which isn't really the mother card (that would be the one that spawned the 1.2 million sub cards
<veebers> (*note might not actually be that many cards)
<knome> elfy, yes, moving the subteams to Teams
<elfy> yea ... I got that - but is there a page with subteams on it? and what subteams? no idea there were any lol
<knome> was in Contacts, i just snatched them :P
<knome> actually, i'm not so sure of that
<knome> i mean, moving them to the Teams page
<knome> but i'm not so sure that they should be on the QA contacts page either
<knome> maybe just a *simple* listing
<knome> not a table form..
<alesage> veebers, (* please consult with a physician before looking at this kanban board)
<veebers> alesage: ^_^ (* your caffeine levels must be *this* high to enter this board)
<alesage> ha
<elfy> knome: oic ... ofc I know them lol - I think that's a mistake moving them from there
<knome> yeah...
<knome> though seriously, all teams except lubuntu have it coordinated through the main developer channels
<knome> i'll try to formulate something sensible
<elfy> I definitely think the qateam/contact page should have the list at the bottom still
<knome> aha
<knome> then i'll get it back... and refresh it :P
<elfy> :)
<alesage> veebers, elopio it's true that we need the oxide webdriver to introspect a webapp riiight?  asking because I'm working on a similar card atm
<veebers> alesage: not sure sorry, never introspected a webapp
<veebers> elopio: fyi I assigned you to card "SANITY-031" as I requested more info from JB. Not sure if that's the best way to do so
<knome> elfy, maybe easier on the eyes now :)
<elopio> veebers: yes, that's ok.
<elopio> alesage: yes, webdriver is needed. There are some things possible from qml, but it's not nice.
<veebers> elopio: can you re-link me that moztrap link you sent me earlier but I can't remember to find it? :_)
<elopio> veebers: http://162.213.34.63:8000/manage/cases/?filter-status=active&filter-suite=1&pagesize=50&sortfield=created_on&filter-productversion=3&sortdirection=desc&pagenumber=1 ?
<veebers> elopio: much appreciated thanks. Sorry for all the link asks
<veebers> elopio: how did you tease that url out of moztrap? From what I see it likes to keep it's cards close to its chest
<elopio> np
<elopio> After you filtered, there is a link icon that shows you what i pasted.
<elopio> It was hard to notice for me that it was a link icon.
<veebers> elopio: ugh, I feel stupid now :-\ But instead I'll blame the application
<elopio> :) i like the app. It just needs somebody to give it a little love.
<veebers> elopio: I have 2 issues with it 1. the searching isn't fuzzy enough, 2. the url thing (makes it hard to link for other people etc.). Other than that it looks good (I don't really need to use it though)
<alesage> elopio, I've started marking as "blocked" the stuff that needs attention, like in-limbo, not quite in-review
<elopio> veebers: agree. I'd love to have time to fix it, and integrate it with our automated test results. But well, too late. That will be practitest, which I hope never to use.
<elopio> alesage: that's good. Thanks.
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-28
<knome> balloons, hullo... do you use the stylish extension?
<knome> balloons, wakey wakey! :P
<elopio> brendand: replied back to you in my serial branch. Please take a look and give me your opinion.
<dobey> pitti: hey. any idea why line 18 in this log happens, given the command used on line 1? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9902391/
<brendand> elopio, yeah i suppose that would be ok
<brendand> elopio, approved it
<elopio> ping jibel: if there is only one device connected, would you like the sanity script to use it without asking for the serial?
<jibel> elopio, ideally yes
<jibel> elopio, like adb or the ssh/adb backend of autopkgtest
<elopio> jibel: do you want that as part of the card "run sanity while more than one device is connected", or for that card it's ok to always ask the serial, and we should add a different story for the case when only one device is connected?
<jibel> elopio, do you need a card for every option?
<jibel> elopio, that's part of the "multiple devices support" story. Add a line in the description of this card.
<elopio> jibel: we don't need a card for every option. We just need to define better the acceptance criteria, so we write only the minimum amount of code to meet it.
<elopio> that case of only  one device connected is something we didn't discuss. We'll make it as part of this card.
<pitti> dobey: sorry, was in a meeting
<pitti> dobey: not immediately; I mostly tested the session setup script in LXC, although it shouldn't make too much difference (at least with the vivid version of autopkgtest)
<pitti> dobey: but /dev/uinput not being available would also totally break it
<pitti> dobey: so, bug report appreciated (this needs some more time to investigate, and probably the ubuntu-touch-session script needs to be updated to the current reality)
<dobey> pitti: ok
<dobey> pitti: also, does anyone actually use the feature of running multiple tests for multiple things with the same command line? i'm pretty sure jenkins doesn't, and i don't know why anyone would do so locally
<pitti> dobey: I don't know really; we don't in CI; it's just an ancient CLI which I wouldn't like to break without a good reason
<dobey> pitti: well, "nobody uses it and it makes using adt-run, and its code, that much more complex" is a pretty good reason to me :)
<pitti> dobey: heh, yes :)
<pitti> dobey: when I saw it the first time I was quite stumped, too
<dobey> pitti: i don't know if this is a good enough bug report, but here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/+bug/1415514
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1415514 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "No /dev/uinput and Upstart cannot be contacted" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> pitti: honestly, since i've started trying to add autopilot tests to autopkgtest configs, i've had nothing but problems with both :-/
<pitti> dobey: so, one of these days I'd like to create a new CLI called "autopkgtest" which replaces adt-run, and thus get rid of that weird name too :)
<dobey> pitti: oh, and btw, https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html mentions "apt-ro" as a setup-command several times, but in reality it's actually "ro-apt" :)
<pitti> dobey: yeah, most people just run AP tests on real iron or the emulator; the setup script was quite a hack and doesn't get used/maintained a lot; there is bug 1376423 to put that into a proper place and fix up to be closer to what happens in reality
<ubot5> bug 1376423 in Ubuntu Touch session manager "Provide script to set up a temporary user session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1376423
<balloons> ohh.. heh, this floats back to that lovely bug
<dobey> ah
<pitti> dobey: oh, several? I just see it once (thanks for pointing out, fixing!)
<brendand> elopio, none of the existing config tests create a fake config?
<balloons> dobey, you should also mention the need to pass args in order, although as I said I believe there is a reason
<dobey> pitti: oh, i thought i saw it several times. maybe it's just the once then :)
<pitti> dobey: committed
<dobey> balloons: yes i already complained about that above :)
<dobey> balloons: the reason is "an old feature nobody actually uses" :)
<dobey> i'm hoping we can get rid of all the autopilot tests in the click scope at least, now that there is a test harness for scopes api
<balloons> dobey, I'm glad you and pitti finally synced up :-)
<pitti> dobey: bug good enough> sounds easy enough to reproduce, so should be fine; thanks
<dobey> ok, cool
<elopio> brendand: fake config contents, yes. Take a look in my branch.
<elopio> alesage: brendand: how would you prefer the serial handling? Ask for a serial if more than one device is connected, or ignore the number of devices connected, if the user doesn't provide a serial, assume there's only one.
<brendand> elopio, i think it only needs to be as smart as existing tools
<alesage> elopio, maybe the first seems better but what do you think?
<alesage> elopio, for the second design, which would you run the tests on?
 * alesage is not sure if he picked the right answer
<elopio> first seems better, maybe too smart as brendand says.
<elopio> alesage: I don't get your second question.
<brendand> elopio, it's indeed 'better', but do we really need to be smarter than the tools we wrap?
<alesage> elopio, I'm going to table my second question
<elopio> brendand: not if it is not required by the customer.
<brendand> elopio, i say:
<brendand> - if one device is attached, use it
<brendand> - if more than one is attached, use the specified serial
<brendand> - if no serial is specified, exit with an error
<alesage> endif
<elopio> brendand: I don't like your first bullet, because I might have connected the wrong device. I specify the serial, and I want to run the tests there. If that serial mismatches the connected one, IMO it should exit with an error.
<brendand> elopio, i almost typed that - yeah if it's not too hard we could check for that too
<elopio> it's actually harder to check for what you want.
<elopio> so, specifying no serial should succeed only if there's only one device connected.
<alesage> that's fair
<alesage> yes that was my q: on which would your run int hat case?
<brendand> elopio, do you know about this failure in the wizard test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919877/ ?
<elopio> brendand: can you get a screenshot out of it?
<elopio> I'd say, the pin keyboard did not appear.
<brendand> elopio, how do i hack it to just run one test?
<brendand> elopio, ah i can modify __all__
<elopio> brendand: yup.
<brendand> elopio, so to list the tests can't we just print __all__?
<brendand> elopio, i suppose there are the imported tests as well
<elopio> brendand: no, because there are other tests defined in debian/tests
<brendand> elopio, and is it hard to list those?
<elopio> brendand: no, just weird.
<elopio> we have some tests in our branch, and some other come from the packaging of our branch.
<elopio> maybe, we should move the list of external tests out of debian/tests. From there just call a method: get me the tests.
<brendand> elopio, i think so
<brendand> elopio, there should be one method of finding all the tests to run
<elopio> brendand: I think it would be good, also to keep the code in debian/tests as small as possible.
<elopio> jibel: there are some cards about checking images and their thumbnails. How would you like to see the checks for those? Simple like checking that the source is an image file and that it's not all black, or some smarter check that the displayed image matches the source with accuracy?
<jibel> elopio, check that the thumbnail is not only one color, we don't really care about accuracy, since it's a thumbnail it'll lose information anyway.
<elopio> jibel: ack. What about the images opened in the gallery?
<jibel> elopio, check it is not black or a single color. That's usually the result when there is a bug in a codec.
<jibel> or the thumbnailer
<elopio> jibel: ok.
<elfy> balloons: so then ... assuming that bug 1325801 sits at triaged till this time next week - what do we regarding info pre the globla jam
<ubot5> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<elfy> currently we point people at a tool that sometimes works still :)
<balloons> elfy, I discovered disks fails in vivid btw
<balloons> made a bad image for me.. I used dd
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> so basically - use a windows tool ...
<elfy> balloons: what fail was it - something other than one we've already seen?
<balloons> wouldn't go past the boot. I still have it, need to reboot and collect the error
<elfy> k
<elfy> I've used disks a few times since then in vivid - worked with ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu 2 or 3 times and even manjaro
<balloons> but yes, I thought we said we would writeup something for disks as the alternative
<elfy> perhaps include dd as well - what command to recommend though
<elfy> balloons: does it need to be actually on wiki? or would a pad do - what do you think ?
<elfy> hopefully it's just a temporary situation
<balloons> elfy, it doesn't HAVE to be on the wiki, though I don't see why it can't be
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-29
<elopio> ping brendand: you have flake8 errors on your config branch.
<elopio> I like it a lot that you moved the name to an argument.
<brendand> elopio, odd. let me check
<elopio> brendand: now that you are adding commnad line arguments, I would like to see  a test for that. Maybe if you move the parsing to a different function it will be easier.
<elopio> alesage: quick review here please, to follow the rule of two: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/flash_in_readme/+merge/247935
<alesage> elopio k
<paulliu> alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/indicator-power-autopilot-test-20150121
<paulliu> alesage: I can get the Notificatiion if I use create_notification.py
<paulliu> alesage: But I get no Notificaiton show when I set the battery low.
<brendand> elopio, see my reply on https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix_wizard_test/+merge/247995
<brendand> elopio, the continue action is only used for a passphrase
<elopio> brendand: ack. Sounds good.
<paulliu> alesage: I think, for http://people.canonical.com/~thomir/ueqa-code-proposals/proposals/indicator-power/index.html UI Helpers part is almost done.
<elopio> I'll flash and try to run it.
<brendand> elopio, you're sure that a test for the command line args is necessary in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/specific_config/+merge/247841 ? it's a very simple bit of code... i could add something if you really feel strongly about it
<alesage> paulliu, I'll test this morning thanks
<paulliu> alesage: When I run test111, from the screen of the phone I saw the power-icon changed. But the Notification dialog doesn't show up.
<alesage> paulliu, I'll have time to have a look--when running charles' tests I def saw the notification when the battery gets low
<brendand> elopio, btw can you offer some feedback on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests/+bug/1415877
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1415877 not found
<elopio> brendand: yes, I feel strongly about it. I want 100% coverage.
<elopio> brendand: wouldn't it be solved by my optional options branch?
<elopio> now all options are requested, but they can be left blank. If there is a default, it will be used.
<brendand> elopio, if it does, then great
<elopio> brendand: I'm not sure. You still can use passcode and assign letter to the passphrase.
<elopio> avoiding that would require some validation.
<brendand> elopio, but the problem is that what the provided passcode/phrase is considered to be is purely dictated by that setting
<brendand> elopio, e.g. 1234 can be either a passcode or passphrase
<brendand> elopio, so you can't really validate it
<brendand> elopio, i think i have a plan for the command line test
<elopio> brendand: we would need the validation to happen after all the config has been read.
<brendand> elopio, what would you validate then? that the password matches with the security method given?
<elopio> brendand: cool about the tests. You can look at autopilot for ideas too.
<elopio> brendand: that if security is passcode, password has to be four digits integeeer.
<brendand> elopio, that would be fine with passcode, you can check that it's a 4 digit string
<brendand> elopio, but for passphrase you can't
<elopio> brendand: for passphrase, any value is accepted, what would you validate there?
<brendand> elopio, right you can't validate anything
<elopio> brendand: I think that the welcome wizard card also involved checking it against the test docs in moztrap. Can you please check if we are following all the same steps?
<brendand> elopio, actually the moztrap test specifies only to use a passcode
<brendand> elopio, oh you mean in general
<brendand> elopio, actually there is one thing
<elopio> brendand: yes, to make sure we are doing the same thing in each page.
<brendand> elopio, we don't go through the wifi wizard properly
<brendand> elopio, since the connection already exists the wpa key is never asked for
<brendand> elopio, so we need to delete the connection before running the test
<brendand> elopio, we can simply rm the connection file
<elopio> brendand: ok. Should we do it as part of this card, or make another one for that?
<brendand> elopio, i'll make a bug for that - i was focused on fixing the error
<brendand> elopio, another card, yes i think so
<alesage> elopio I'm reviewing optional_options fyi
<elopio> brendand: ok, please make the card and put an estimate in ideal hours to it.
<elopio> alesage: thanks.
<brendand> elopio, added in TODO. size 5
<elopio> brendand: thanks.
<elopio> brendand: ah, and there's one more thing to annotate about that card. Since we are in developer mode, the security screen is actually doing nothing.
<brendand> elopio, in that it's not actually changing the password/phrase. yes
<brendand> elopio, i doubt there's anything we can do about that though
<elopio> brendand: yes. Maybe, make an annotation on the moztrap doc saying that it is automated but the security still needs to be manually checked.
<elopio> ?
<brendand> elopio, well that's not in the sanity tests ;)
<elopio> You are right there. It just checks that the screens can be filled and accepted.
<elopio> so, we are actually automating it all :)
<brendand> elopio, i'm going offline til the standup
<brendand> elopio, see you then
<elopio> bye
<elopio> enjoy life.
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I had a chat with Roman on that shorts app flaky test, I am trying something to see if I can fix it
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, wait... it will be excellent if it works :-P
<balloons> :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it passed, this time, do you want to see if you can break it ?
<dobey_> is it possible to use the phone emulator as the virt-server for adt-run? balloons ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I will
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) thanks
<balloons> dobey_, I do the opposite. Start the emulator, and use adb
<dobey_> balloons: ah, was hoping one could do adt-run --- xvfb-run ubuntu-emulator devel-proposed or something
<balloons> Letozaf_, I queued up 4 runs
<balloons> also running locally on my desktop
<Letozaf_> balloons, awesome! thanks.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am also running the tests several times in sandbox on my desktop
<balloons> first glance, I think it's fine ;-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, jenkins failed it
<balloons> Letozaf_, I too am getting an occasional failure perhaps on test_edit_topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, :'(
<balloons> I guess it might be worth actually looking closer at what is going on
<balloons> it's significantly better. I was getting several errors every time, now it usually passes
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah, let me take a look :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so it seems it's failing in the assert, which is probably an easy fix. We should see how we actually want to check the edit topic worked or not
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you look at this video:http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/873/artifact/shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_edit_topic.ogv
<Letozaf_> balloons, you will se that the topic is not changed, it does not click in the right place
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it's unable to get "LabelVisual", text="Ubuntu"
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the valueselector...  here def change_feeds_topic(self, name): in __init__.py
<balloons> I assume there's a sdk helper we could be using
<Letozaf_> balloons, hah it passed now :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, well at least, some times it passes :P
 * balloons still playing around locally
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes it's very very close
<balloons> Letozaf_, I made some simplification tweaks; lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/fixing-flaky-test
<balloons> still running locally to play with it
 * Letozaf_ is looking at balloons' tweaks
<balloons> trying to get a failure with some more debugging output
<balloons> Letozaf_, so basically sometimes change_feeds_topic fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah looks like soemtimes it fails to get the LabelVisual object to click
<Letozaf_> balloons, it sometimes clicks on the valueselector object instead of the labelvisual one, in the video it looks like that
<balloons> well Letozaf_ I think it's simply because the location is wrong.. autopilot has the unexpanded location and clicks it instead
<balloons> Letozaf_, care to merge my changes?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<Letozaf_> balloons, done
<balloons> I have an idea for the other timing issue I hope
<balloons> going to try and add a wait_for on newTopic inside of change_feeds_topic
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943397/
<balloons> trying to break it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope it works
<balloons> no luck breaking it.. fingers crossed
 * Letozaf_ crossed fingers
<balloons> I say ship it ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so what is happening is a a timing issue
<Letozaf_> balloons, yeah looks like
<balloons> the list can be expanded but listitem isn't yet visible. As such, autopilot has the coordinates for the parent object, which is the label
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, oooh!!! yes makes sense
<balloons> 10 runs all passed
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay!
<balloons> file that one into your brain if you see it again. If autopilot is clicking in the wrong place, it's probably clicking the parent object because the object you are trying to click isn't visible or it's coordinates are changing
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes thanks I definitely will
<balloons> you got most of it, adding the wait_for on expanded
<balloons> I wouldn't have thought to have added the visible.wait_for also
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes but you fixed the last bit :) thanks for your help
#ubuntu-quality 2015-01-30
<elopio> veebers: (and alesage if still around): I have a problem selecting a subset of the tests. If we want to return an error when the test doesn't exist, then the host needs to have all the test packages installed too.
<elopio> so far, only the phone needed all the test packages.
<elopio> do you see that as an issue?
<veebers> elopio: hmm, that's a good point (I've come across something similar just recently where there was code in webbrowser that isn't on utopic (but is on vivid)
<veebers> elopio: so if we want the test on the host machine too we'll have to expect that the user is running vivid.
<elopio> oh, right, that's an additional problem. If the host is in a different distro, the check is worthless.
<elopio> veebers: alesage: I'm now inclined to let adt-run fail when we specify non-existing tests, instead of catching the error earlier.
<veebers> elopio: yeah, that sounds good to me. It's a good start at least. If we get user feed back we can go from there
<veebers> (Do the min. to get a card done and iterate with the users for further enhancements)
<elopio> veebers: do you see any problem if we put the testsuite_list in the ubuntu_sanity_tests folder?
<veebers> elopio: where is it at the moment?
 * veebers looks
<veebers> elopio: I can't think of a better place off the top of my head
<elopio> veebers: do you mean, you can't think of a better place than debian/test/ ?
<veebers> elopio: sorry, I can't think of a better place than what you've suggested
<elopio> ack.
<veebers> this is for the work of separating out the code from d/t/ right? So it'll need to be in a discoverable place
<elopio> veebers: yeah, I want to put it under test to then be able to test the subset story.
<veebers> ack
<veebers> +1
<elopio> veebers: I'm thinking ubuntu_sanity_tests/external_tests/testsuite_list
<elopio> with updates in the README, of course.
<alesage> elopio, something funky with my phablet-network on the serial branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9947891/
<veebers> alesage: doc looks good, have left notes.
<alesage> weird actually I'm getting that same return for the success case above :/
<alesage> veebers, thx
<veebers> alesage: hey, that looks like the error that I've had in the past (as per my comments re: flashing and starting tests)
<elopio> alesage: I have no idea what that error code means.
<alesage> elopio, please tell me all the answers
<elopio> alesage: do you have the serial on the config, or not?
<alesage> elopio I started fresh and no I didn't give the serial
<alesage> elopio, but I think I just demonstrated that phablet-network itself does give that code for me raw
<veebers> alesage: when you say fresh, did you delete your config file?
<elopio> alesage: yeah, no errors here.
<elopio> alesage: you might want to try jibel's alternative with nmcli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests/+bug/1408720/comments/2
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1408720 not found
<elopio> that's something we need to do anyway, I think.
<alesage> elopio I'm being selfish with reviews ATM :( , but also need to eat, will get a couple in
<elopio> alesage: you should also rest. I'm here only because I slept all evening :D
<alesage> elopio, maybe I can *reserve* either the reviews or the "subset of tests" for tomw, subset would enable some pairing
<alesage> elopio, or you're already knee-deep on that one, eh?
<elopio> alesage: I've splitted it in two, and took the smaller task first.
<elopio> getting the existing code into test.
<elopio> alesage: main thing are reviews. Then, whatever is on top.
<alesage> elopio, I'll focus on reviews and getting everything running AM
<elopio> ok.
<veebers> note, I added a new card in the review column re: timeout
<alesage> maybe we can leave those in the lane, e.g. if brendand also reviews
<veebers> well, they do need to acks to merge :-)
<elopio> veebers: brought back your timeouts branch. It is one line, but I still think it should be tested, and we now have the helpers to make it quickly.
<veebers> elopio: ah good point. I'll look into that shortly
<veebers> elopio: I see that you voted for plivo, what's the main reason for that? (e.g. I see that the python lib is not python3
<veebers> )
<elopio> veebers: main reason, it's free.
<elopio> the lib is small, so quickly we can make it py3. At a first glance, I didn't see any big changes required for that.
<veebers> elopio: no it's not, the first line says it'll cost money
<veebers> hmm, ok fair enough as long as they take that contribution back, It would suck to have to distro patch that just for our own use
<elopio> veebers: free as in freedom. We can install our own plivo server, and it won't cost money. Well, only the cost of the call.
<elopio> veebers: I doubt they won't accept our contribution. Since I signed in, they send me constant emails, it seems it's a company that's alive.
<veebers> elopio: I may have missed something, why would we install our own server? We only need a webservice (for either provider) right? They have a REST api that we hit
<elopio> but, we have to check, you are right.
<veebers> elopio: I'm not disagreeing with you, just wanting to know the reasons and talk through them
<elopio> veebers: I'm not saying that we need our own server. I'm saying that we can have it.
<veebers> ack
<elopio> for security reasons, cost reasons, or anything. But for me, just the open source code makes me feel better.
<brendand> elopio, hey
<elopio> brendand: hello!
<brendand> elopio, let's try to land as much as possible today!
<elopio> brendand: yes indeed. Are you in need or a review?
<brendand> elopio, top approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix_wizard_test/+merge/247995
<elopio> brendand: top approved.
<brendand> elopio, review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/specific_config/+merge/247841
<elopio> brendand: yes, the same test as autopilot, I like it. Thanks.
<brendand> elopio, oh really, what a coincidence ;)
<elopio> brendand: approving. alesage: can you please give the second review to the specific config branch? ^
<elopio> brendand: and one thing for discussion. I prefer to keep the imports at the module level, not the object level.
<elopio> like import argparse, and then use it like argparse.ArgumentParser(...)
<elopio> because when you read the code, it's easier to tell which module is it that you are calling. In this example, it's obvious that ArgumentParser comes from argparse, but there are other symbols harder to link to a module.
<elopio> brendand: do you have any preference there?
<brendand> elopio, i think if the only symbols you're using are obvious then it's worth importing that way since it makes the code look cleaner
<brendand> elopio, we couldn't use the other symbols if we don't import them anyway
<elopio> brendand: I find it cleaner if it is consistent. But that's a fair point.
<brendand> elopio, why use 'from' at all then?
<elopio> balloons: to only use one level of modules.
<elopio> from ubuntu_sanity_tests import tests, instead of import ubuntu_sanity_tests.tests.
<elopio> s/balloons/brendand
<brendand> true
<elopio> alesage: you left a needs fixing here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/optional_options/+merge/247881
<elopio> can you please check if you are happy with it now?
<elopio> brendand: now lets talk about the coverage in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/no_serial/+merge/247940
<elopio> we are testing the same thing as before, the difference is that now we are not putting mocks everywhere.
<elopio> so, I wouldn't call it a coverage drop. I would call it an increase in accuracy :)
<elopio> to get everything under test in this module, we have the big problem that it needs subprocess execution. So we need to figure out how to do it properly.
<brendand> elopio, run_sanity_tests is not covered at all now
<elopio> brendand: before, it was run, but all the things that were hard were patched.
<elopio> so it was the same as not running it.
<elopio> this branch is about serial, so the tests only check that the serial was passed or not.
<elopio> we need to put the other things into a test, but that's a different card. A harder one.
<brendand> elopio, sounds like you're saying code that is trivial is not worth testing?
<elopio> brendand: not at all. This run_sanity_tests method is not trivial at all.
<elopio> and it needs to be tested.
<elopio> what I'm saying is: it was untested before, this serial card was not about putting it under test.
<brendand> elopio, it was tested before. maybe not thoroughly, but it was
<elopio> we need a card to increase the coverage of command_line execution, and I have no idea how to do it properly. Needs discussion.
<brendand> elopio, see: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/htmlcov/ubuntu_sanity_tests_command_line.html
<elopio> brendand: no, it was run, but not tested. You reviewed the tests in the original serial branch.
<elopio> what I did there was to call run_sanity_tests, but patch the IO, patch the report generation, patch popen, and only assert that -s was passed.
<elopio> if you look at the new tests, we are testing the same. And now it's clear that run_sanity_tests needs tests.
<brendand> elopio, did you remove test_main_must_setup_and_run_with_serial because it would fail with the new code?
<elopio> brendand: no. Look at rev 59: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/no_serial/revision/59
<elopio> I first made the new code pass with the old style of tests.
<elopio> then I followed vila's suggestion to split the commands into build and run, and test only the build, which removes the need of mocks leaving us with the same tests.
<elopio> brendand: I can revert to rev 59, which will give us a high but deceiving coverage number, and ugly tests.
<brendand> elopio, what i'm asking is does anything stop you from reinstating test_main_must_setup_and_run_with_serial
<elopio> brendand: no, I can revert to rev 59.
<brendand> elopio, but if you revert won't you lose other tests you added/changed?
<saqman2060> I was testing the autoresize feature and was unable to continue the install. The "install" button was grayed out. I was able to resize the partition but not finish the install. I am testing daily version " 20150129" using virtualbox 4.3.20.
<brendand> elopio, i think all the new tests you added are good and valuable
<elopio> brendand: I would lose the cleanups I did on the tests. I didn't added new tests. I split them and removed the mocks, except the IO ooooooooone.
<elopio> one
<brendand> elopio, are you looking at this diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/no_serial/+merge/247940
<brendand> ?
<alesage> elopio I'll get on those reviews
<brendand> elopio, the diff on test_command_line shows test_main_.. being removed and six new tests added
<brendand> elopio, ah you split them
<brendand> ok
<elopio> brendand: I am. Compare the tests in rev 59 with the tests in rev 65.
<elopio> alesage: thanks.
<brendand> elopio, anyway next move is yours, reply on the MP
<elopio> brendand: I'd say, next move: add a card to put run_sanity_tests under test. But the only thing that comes to mind is to patch Popen and check the order of popen calls.
<elopio> which is a little better than what we had before, but not good enough.
<elopio> brendand: do you want me to do it in order to get this branch landed? Or we put it in the backlog and decide later when to do it?
<brendand> elopio, if you could reinstate the test (in addition to the ones you added), then put a card or a bug to do the tests 'right', if that will require a significant amount of time
<elopio> IMO, that makes no sense. Between 59 and 66 I added no tests, so that would be testing the same thing twice, once ugly and once nice. I will just make a new branch to raise the coverage.
<elopio> brendand: btw, I think you moved the wrong card back to doing.
<elopio> unless I'm missing something. The one you moved has your +1.
<brendand> elopio, ok reply in the comment what you think to do next
<brendand> elopio, fixed the board.thanks
<brendand> elopio, and get some feedback from alesage
<elopio> brendand: alesage: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/run_main_tests_tests/+merge/248135
<elopio> that excercises run_main_tests just as how it did the serial branch, but has a check that makes a little sense.
<brendand> elopio, we don't have sudo inside the tests themselves?
<alesage> elopio concerning this last MP, and I was studying this a bit yesterday, this feels a bit tortured to me, why don't we just fake those calls in run_sanity_tests and then test those functions separately?
<elopio> brendand: we can, but it makes some things harder.
<elopio> we can tell in debian/tests that we require root access.
<brendand> elopio, not having it also makes some things harder :)
<alesage> the patented "fails only in one place" method as Mr. Richards is always saying
<elopio> then we will be running with the root user, and have to switch to phablet at some point.
<alesage> also I'm not sure I understand why __enter__ is executed here instead of __init__
<elopio> alesage: Popen is called from with, thus we need to patch enter.
<elopio> I was trying to split things and test them separately, but brendand requested to bring back the run_tests test
<alesage> ok it's brendand's fault
<elopio> no, it's mine for making the ugly test to begin with.
<knome> it has to be balloons' fault
 * knome runs
 * balloons desperately tries to catch a fleeing knome, but he's gone
<alesage> elopio, I see that it works but I want to refactor it :) , can I approve and then do so in a separate MP?
<elopio> alesage: the branch is shared. You can just make your changes and push to it.
<elopio> just bring the card back to doing, and assign it to yourself.
 * alesage grabs a bunch of strings from balloons floating away
<elopio> alesage: but, please do the missing reviews first. We are only three today, so we need your reviews before brendan leaves.
<alesage> elopio, ok thanks
<alesage> elopio, ok shall do
 * elopio looks at the browser branches.
<brendand> alesage, a top approve for https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/specific_config/+merge/247841 pretty please
<alesage> I like that everyone needs my approval
<alesage> brendand, elopio I have a lunch invite at our standup time, maybe we could meet quickly earlier to let brendand go earlier?
<brendand> elopio, i could write a helper which switches to root and another which switches back to phablet
<brendand> alesage, wouldn't mind meeting something in the next 30 minutes
<brendand> alesage, so i can EOD :)
<elopio> alesage: good for me.
<brendand> elopio, top of the hour?
<elopio> brendand: sounds ok to me. We tried it some time ago, and it was easier to put the root commands in the setup. But if you make it work, seems the same to me.
<alesage> brendand, top o' the hour to you :)
<elopio> brendand: alesage: in 7 minutes. I'll prepare the document.
<brendand> alesage, i had literally no idea you'd say that...
<alesage> brendand, I'm so unpredictable!
<alesage> also it's Friday
<elopio> brendand: meeting time.
<brendand> alesage, i'm not leaving until that mp is approved :)
<alesage> going to be a loooong night
<elopio> alesage: please top-approve anything that you see as ready, and move the cards. I'm going to take a little break.
<alesage> elopio, ok
<alesage> brendand, need a push there
<alesage> brendand, poke
<brendand> alesage, oh might have got stuck, been having problems with that today
<brendand> alesage, repoke
<alesage> brendand, k
<brendand> indeed, bzr push was hanging
<brendand> grrr
<alesage> brendand, took the liberty of moving that card thx
<brendand> alesage, elopio - thanks and good night!
<brendand> email me if anything urgent
<elopio> enjoy the weekend brendand.
<cgoldberg> hola 0/
<balloons> cgoldberg, hola :-)
<elopio> cgoldberg: o/
<cgoldberg> i'm itching for an afternoon self-project.  I might pave my desktop and start running Vivid
<cgoldberg> im still on Trusty
<balloons> cgoldberg, oi, that's a longer term decision, but running -devel is fun
<alesage> cgoldberg, big snows over there?
<cgoldberg> alesage, yea.. like 2+ feet the other night... but Boston cleared it out pretty quick.. supposed to get more soon too
<elopio> thanks for the reviews alesage. Now we are only two, so we can't land anything else. But the queues are actually pretty decent.
<alesage> elopio, manually testing this no_serial one and then want to pick over the main testing one a bit
<elopio> alesage: ok. I already top approved that one as it had +2. But it's always nice to have more reviews.
<elopio> if you find something, we'll do it in a new branch.
<alesage> elopio, ok, sure it's fine, although this quickie needs to get in on your serial branch fwiw http://paste.ubuntu.com/9961484/
<elopio> alesage: oh, good catch. Let me see if I can stop jenkins.
<elopio> just in time.
<alesage> elopio, I have to lunch, will do the rest upon return
<elopio> now, how did it got in there? I suppose I borked one of the merges.
<alesage> elopio, no brendand's branch introduced it
<alesage> don't know what else it affects
<alesage> (i.e. into what else it's merged)
<elopio> alesage: ah, I see. I didn't run that one.
<elopio> ok, so trunk is broken. I'll make a new branch.
<alesage> elopio, have to assume Brendan didn't either :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, heelo
<Letozaf_> balloons, I fixed pyflakes and pep8 on yesterdays mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way how's your wrist ?
<elopio> we broke trunk on friday :D
<elopio> there's a lesson there, somewhere.
<knome> wrist? what have you done, balloons...
<balloons> knome, I was in a soft cast for my wrist for a couple weeks at the beginning of the month
<balloons> doing great now Letozaf_ thanks for asking
<Letozaf_> balloons, great :)
<davmor2> elopio: is it don't release on FRIDAYS EVA!!!!!
<knome> aha... because? :)
<Letozaf_> hello knome  :)
<elopio> davmor2: we release on thursdays, every two weeks. So the problem has not been released.
<knome> hullo Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, approved
<knome> did you know "hullo" was the word stephen fry and hugh laurie used when they met each other the first time?
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<Letozaf_> knome, hullo sounds strange to me, I prefer hello :P
<knome> heh
<knome> Letozaf_, how does "hyvää päivää" sound to you then? ;)
<elfy> rude ...
<knome> elfy, hah :)
<elfy> is what I'd say :p
<elfy> if asked
<Letozaf_> knome, ah man don't even know how to pronounce it
<knome> one of the few non-rude things you can say in finnish
<knome> :P
<Letozaf_> knome, elfy what does it mean?
<elfy> Letozaf_: I think that the h,y,v,p's and a's are all silent :)
<knome> Letozaf_, http://www.forvo.com/word/hyv%C3%A4%C3%A4_p%C3%A4iv%C3%A4%C3%A4!/
<elfy> Letozaf_: absolutely no idea - all dutch to me :)
<knome> dutch.. ugh :D
<Letozaf_> knome, OMG weired :P
<knome> dutch is a weird language
<elfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_to_me
<Letozaf_> elfy, :) same for me
<elfy> :)
<knome> Letozaf_, there you go: http://www.forvo.com/word/laadunvarmistus/#fi
<Letozaf_> knome, :S
<knome> what :P
<Letozaf_> knome, means "confused" :P
<Letozaf_> knome, as elfy said sound greek to me
<knome> do you mean hämmentynyt?
<Letozaf_> sounds
<Letozaf_> knome, if only I remembered Afrikaans well I could have answered you in Afrikaans, then :P
<Letozaf_> knome, but I remember only a few words
<knome> :)
<knome> but afrikaans is relatively understandable
<Letozaf_> knome, yeah compared to finnish yes :)
<knome> ;)
<knome> they say finnish is one of the hardest languages in the world to learn...
<elfy> Martian would probably be easier
<Letozaf_> knome, lekker, biltong, Droëwors
<Letozaf_> elfy, ha ha :)
<elfy> http://www.effectivelanguagelearning.com/language-guide/language-difficulty
<Letozaf_> knome, dronkie, krimpie. toppie
<elfy> as related to English that is
<knome> elfy, yep..
<Letozaf_> :D
<alesage> elopio, I'm realizing that if two are pairing then the other two will be responsible for the reviews
<ubuntu-plain> short feedback: when upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 with german language settings, ubuntu switched to firefox in english. firefox-locale-de was missing. ps: please make a simple feedback form, there are so many places to report or file bugs on that launchpad thingy, i dont know where to turn to
<knome> ubuntu-plain, what would be a simple feedback form?
<knome> ubuntu-plain, and how would the people who read it figure out what the feedback is about, if no categorization was made?
<ubuntu-plain> one webpage with forms or a package selector. or a working ubuntu-bug without 7 windows and redirect to some webpage to register an account
<knome> i don't understand how those forms or the package selector could be any easier, or less complex
<knome> do you realize how many packages there are in ubuntu?
<knome> anyway, for the registration part... without that, launchpad would be full of spam
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-01
<sakrecoer_> just completed the manual test-case for Qsynth, in the branch, there is a template file with a prefixed number, should i leave that number or still follow the instrucitons in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ContributingTestcases/ManualStyleGuide#Testcase_Naming ?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-02
<tsimonq2> So I have learned how packages are built recently, but what about the ISOs? what tools are used? how is it automated?
<balloons> tsimonq2, good questions to ask the -release folks
<teward> heh
<dkessel> balloons: hello :) what ever happened to automating the ISO tests for flavors? Did I miss the part where I can subscribe to test results?
<balloons> dkessel, no, no you haven't. Did you see Max's latest message to the list?
<balloons> Hit some snags on publishing it seems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14506063/
<balloons> nuclearbob, are you hopeful to fix them?
<dkessel> No I don't. Thanks for the update
<flocculant> even if it publishes - what's it failing on ?
<flocculant> and hi balloons :)
<flocculant> "body of a missing music shop owner has been found in the boot of his car" then ... "Police said his death is currently being treated as suspicious"
<flocculant> currently?
<flocculant> there's some unsuspicious reason for a body being in the boot of a car?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> hello flocculant
<flocculant> oh dear
<flocculant> that was obviously meant for the other offtopic channel :D
<balloons> dkessel, how have you been? Not too too busy I hope!
<dkessel> I am not joining flocculant in the offtopic talk :p other than that: see pm
<dkessel> Looking forward to the ubuntu edge-like phone to be announced at the mwc
<dkessel> It's about time to replace my i9100g
<balloons> hehe..
<dkessel> Too bad nuclearbob could not answer anymore
<balloons> yea, he's actually out today I believe
<balloons> jenkins likes to be painful
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-03
<balloons> flocculant, are you saying I should just mark this won't fix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1532840
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1532840 in Ubuntu QA Website "'Bugs to look for' table only displays on active results, when logged in" [Undecided,New]
<dkessel> nuclearbob: we wondered if there is any update on the reporting issue for the ubiquity autotests yesterday. Is there?
<flocculant> balloons: in my mind I'd say yes
<flocculant> balloons: why do we need to see archive detail? it's either current or of no importance
<nuclearbob> dkessel: there isn't at present. I'm working on getting the automated iso tests in better shape right now
<flocculant> balloons: if it's current - then it should be on today's results - enough that old bugs get shown as having affected
<flocculant> and especially my second point - what's the use in showing a bug that appeared today (example) on an archive from last year?
<flocculant> if we're trying to deal with the tracker - then information presented to testers should be of use to them
<balloons> flocculant, I'll put it as won't fix -- if anyone else has a similar complaint we can re-open
<flocculant> yep - wfm
<balloons> no one else is voicing any opposition, so ;-)
<flocculant> :)
<balloons> that might be the first time I 'won't fix' to my own bug
<flocculant> I'm a bit 'aaaah' atm - but ploughing through the website bugs and trying to sort them out a bit is on my list
<flocculant> as is February's hack at testcase stuff
<flocculant> hi dkessel nuclearbob :)
<nuclearbob> flocculant: howdy
<dkessel> Hey flocculant :)
<flocculant> balloons dkessel nuclearbob - one thing that has just occured to me ...
<flocculant> what actual difference is there in Ubuntu or flavourbuntu as far as this testing goes?
<flocculant> perhaps from this angle it reads better - if Ubuntu fails - do all flavours actually fail at the same point? with the same thing?
<flocculant> if that's the case then ...
<balloons> trying to fix the top20 -> top100 link.. and some other little things
<balloons> I think I got'em
<flocculant> \o/
<nuclearbob> flocculant: ubuntu testing is running on qa hardware, but since the flavor testing isn't publishing right, I can't tell you whether flavors fail at the same time
<flocculant> heh
<balloons> anyone volunteer to do a summary of all the changes that have happened? It would be a wonderful writeup to share with everyone
<balloons> wxl? tsimonq2? flocculant? dkessel?
<balloons> lol, I'll just keep naming names till one sticks :-)
<flocculant> nuclearbob: I just wondered - because if that *was* the case, then flavours would just need to read the ubuntu published item
<teward> lol
<flocculant> balloons: ha ha ha
<wxl> random pings! omg it's like being on #freenode
<nuclearbob> flocculant: yeah
<wxl> you're trying to get all the recent changes to ubuntu quality summed up in a blog, balloons ?
<flocculant> nuclearbob: though actually now I think about it - xubuntu draws the desktop that the try/install dialogue sits on with feh - so I guess that'd be enough difference
<flocculant> (I think that's correct - it stopped us getting a black background to the try/install choice)
<balloons> wxl, yes. In particular the tracker changes
<flocculant> balloons: \o/
<flocculant> I can excuse myself - no blog :D
<balloons> mailing list post works too -- but we like pictures!
<wxl> balloons: oh yeah that's what i meant. is this only gci tasks? are all of the changes tracked somewhere? cuz if they are, i can do it, i think :)
<wxl> balloons: and/or help tsimonq2 do it :) but he's got a membership meeting tomorrow, so maybe not. you coming, btw?
<balloons> wxl, yes.. the changelog for the project should jog your memory nicely. We should have the bugs fixed listed in there too
<wxl> balloons: count me in then.
<flocculant> I can try and sort a bug fixed list today
<balloons> wxl, tsimonq2, yea I can be there for him. Which timeslot are you going in on? ohh -- I see @ 22:00
<wxl> flocculant: awesome!
<balloons> wxl, thank you much! If you need help grokking anything, let me know.
<wxl> balloons: i got him working on a project that may help with that. trying to figure out a way to provide a summary of qa activity within a certain stretch of time. you know, to show consistency.
<balloons> so top100 link should work, can you confirm?
<balloons> ahh, that sounds like right up this alley then
<wxl> balloons: totes. ideally it'll be a python script, but maybe we could throw it on the tracker, too, as quality rather than quantity is always preferable :)
<flocculant> balloons: ack - works
<wxl> balloons: we were discussing the problems with the top 100 list and that kind of led to it
<balloons> I am all for such ideas -- go for it
<wxl> balloons: sounds good. he may be in touch later today about it
<wxl> tsimonq2: read above. balloons is more than willing to help you with that project i gave you :)
<flocculant> balloons: mmm
<flocculant> houston we have a problem ...
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<flocculant> only showing me the rather pointless list of xenial alpha2 bugs :)
<balloons> wait -- we just SPOKE about this!
<flocculant> what?
<flocculant> no we didn't
<balloons> lol, that was my bug
<flocculant> well
<balloons> or maybe the bug was poorly worded -- but essentially that's what I was crying foul over
<flocculant> I read your bug as something COMPLETELY different
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> well, what do you want on that page?
<balloons> I expect the other active milestones to also show any bugs
<flocculant> eg - why would I be the slightest bit interested in old stuff :p
<flocculant> I expect ALL active milestones to show bugs
<flocculant> I expect ALL inactive milestones to wander off into the mists of time :)
<balloons> right -- so we agree. And also my bug report sucks apparently
<flocculant> balloons: you pointed me at something completely different :)
<balloons> ohh I see now
<flocculant> you linked to specific old builds and the bug lists - I see no need to see anything there
<balloons> I guess I never reported the defects page
<balloons> but I did notice it, and thought that bug was it
<flocculant> ok
<balloons> anyways, we need a proper bug for it and a fix too ;-)
<flocculant> I'll let you get away with [20:10:39] <balloons> wait -- we just SPOKE about this! then :p
<flocculant> I'll report that now
<flocculant> in English :D
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1541586
<ubot5`> bug 1541586 in Ubuntu QA Website "Defect summary missing active milestones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541586
<flocculant> wxl: you seen bug 1540003 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1540003 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "[Lubuntu] Test cases for Release Upgrades" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540003
<wxl> flocculant: yeah i pointed that out to him. he's working on it. :)
<flocculant> wxl: tsimonq2 is on your release team?
<wxl> flocculant: he's been helping out extensively, yes
<flocculant> wxl: maybe - but is he in the lubuntu release team on LP - if not he'll not be fixing that
<wxl> flocculant: ah, well, we might need to make him on it :)
<flocculant> needs specific access to the tracker admin side to fix it afaik
<flocculant> hence - my @wxl on that bug :)
<wxl> flocculant: well, it's in my inbox but yes thank you for pointing it out :)
<flocculant> ok - not meaning to rabbit on about it - but I tend to corral the testcase bugs ;)
<flocculant> manual
<flocculant> by rabbit on I mean I want to get the list down to one page :p
<flocculant> balloons: do we know which commit caused the defect list issue?
<balloons> flocculant, yes -- the changes made to that page included it I believe
<flocculant> ok - so not a major issue, where it's hidden away
<flocculant> says me - when any code thing would be a major issue ;)
<balloons> flocculant, :-) Yea, it slipped in during the frenzy of updates
<balloons> really should have caught it, but I agree it's not super critical. So we can fix it now
<tsimonq2> *YAWN* been sick with something, just now got a chance to be online
<wxl> still sick? :( did you drink liquids like i told you, young man???? ;)
<wxl> wasn't it you, balloons, who referred to the "ubunflu?" XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah I'm getting better
<wxl> tsimonq2: glad to hear it. keep maintaining yourself.
<tsimonq2> anyways, be back soon to look at what you people have been rambling about XD
<tsimonq2> balloons: haven't gotten down all the way in backlogs but I would be open to whipping something up for the changes over the weekend to throw somewhere :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: lol I wouldn't mind the same "rabbiting" for the test case bugs XD
<tsimonq2> balloons: does the tracker have api docs?
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-04
<balloons> tsimonq2, yes
<balloons> tsimonq2, well I lie.. no docs
<tsimonq2> balloons: hmm I can't seem to find them, where are they
<tsimonq2> oh ha ha
<balloons> this is everything: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api
<tsimonq2> balloons: shouldn't that change sometime soon? :P
<balloons> it has an API, heh
<tsimonq2> LOL
<balloons> umm, well, it's certainly possible I suppose
<balloons> it was never really formalized
<tsimonq2> balloons: we need to talk to Stephane abot getting us some docs XD
<tsimonq2> *about
<balloons> tsimonq2, ahh, well he's not invovled in the development anymore
<balloons> it's up to us collectively to do so -- expand it, document it, etc
<balloons> you could probably even get docs with what's there now using sphinx
<tsimonq2> balloons: I would step up but I have no experience with making APIs, although I guess I could tr
<tsimonq2> *try
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<balloons> and wxl, yes, I had a really bad case of ubuflu last week :-)
<balloons> tsimonq2, there's plenty of folks who can help if you are willing to try I'm sure
<balloons> but first things first eh?
<tsimonq2> balloons: should I take to the ML for help?
<balloons> yea -- that's never a bad idea to gauge
<tsimonq2> balloons: lol I trieds to go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/api and it says it isn't found
<tsimonq2> hold on let me log in quick
<balloons> tsimonq2, you HAVE to be logged in
<tsimonq2> okay
<tsimonq2> oic
<balloons> it gives you the key too
<tsimonq2> balloons: do you have commit access to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/python-qatracker ?
<balloons> everyone who is within the devel group does
<tsimonq2> ahh okay
<tsimonq2> good
<balloons> so yea :-)
<tsimonq2> balloons: I feel like this needs to be hacked on and advertised a little more :)
<balloons> tsimonq2, it's recently begun to get hacked on again -- so feel free to join in the fun
<balloons> it could use the love, and it seems easy to hack on
<tsimonq2> so I'll browse the code and try to play with it even though it has limited docs for, oh idk, the next week or two? then I'll take to the mailing list with everything I have learned
<balloons> tsimonq2, that sounds great
<tsimonq2> and ask for help
<tsimonq2> okay cool
<balloons> if you look at it for 2 weeks, heh, you will be the new expert
<tsimonq2> wxl, flocculant: the above might interest you ^^
<balloons> so don't be afraid to just make changes and propose
<balloons> seriously ;-
<tsimonq2> balloons: yeah that's my point :P
<tsimonq2> hm?
<tsimonq2> balloons: and the subscriptions thing needs hacking on IMO because it hasn't bben notifying me like it should :D
<tsimonq2> *been
<tsimonq2> I think in general the ISO QA tracker needs some love
<balloons> that is very true
<tsimonq2> balloons: maybe a UOS session is in order :)
<balloons> and yes, some of those supplemental things need work
<tsimonq2> idk if I would be able to make the session because I have school and such(unless I convince my mom to let me have off school for that, which would be a total godsend, fingers crossed)
<tsimonq2> but that would be a good idea
<tsimonq2> balloons: because we already know dates
<tsimonq2> May 3-5
<balloons> tsimonq2, no need to wait or talk about it really
<balloons> it just needs doing as flocculant would say
<balloons> ok, ttyl
<balloons> I have to hrun
<tsimonq2> balloons: I agree, and we should work on it in the meantime, but some good planning in an established fashion for the next 6 months in a UOS session would be beneficial
<tsimonq2> o/ balloons
<wxl> tsimonq2: good. docs dude, docs!
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah I need to make some XD
<tsimonq2> is anyone else having trouble accessing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<tsimonq2> I can't connect
<tsimonq2> not through Tor either
<balloons> Yes it's down
<xnox> tsimonq2, balloons - reported to #is, they fixed it.
<tsimonq2> thank you so much xnox :)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: bug 1185953 tells me there's code linked - but not seen a mp for that code
<ubot5`> bug 1185953 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Test Needed: Gdebi" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185953
<tsimonq2> flocculant: you'll get a merge proposal when I'm done :P
<flocculant> oh right
<flocculant> wondered where it;d gone if it was linked :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: ahh okay :)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: and either way I would have marked it Fix Committed :)
<flocculant> I take no notice of testcase bug statuses unless I've marked them personally ;)
<flocculant> I've seen too many in progress for years to do that ...
<tsimonq2> flocculant: well just know my habits ;)
<tsimonq2> well off to school, then membership meeting, thanks flocculant :D
<flocculant> I have enough trouble with my own to take much notice of anyone else's :)
<flocculant> wxl: http://pastebin.com/JqVvqwrS fix released tracker bugs
<flocculant> I've ignored those fix because a prior fix broke something
<flocculant> there might be other things happened that I don't know about
<flocculant> balloons: ^^
<balloons> what's the pastebin for?
<flocculant> to read?
<flocculant> list of fixed bugs - but the ^^ was the "there might be other things happened that I don't know about" mostly :)
<balloons> sorry -- I missed the context
<balloons> :-)
<flocculant> that's ok :)
<flocculant> I think I caught them all
<balloons> so the rollout last night had to be rolled back
<flocculant> oh dear
<balloons> ok, redeployed and everything is fine
<balloons> it seems flocculant has passed nskaggs on the top list now, heh
<flocculant> be a while before either of us catch up :p
<flocculant> wxl: LTS upgrades added to your 64/32 bit builds now
<wxl> flocculant: thx sir
 * balloons notes wxl now has the same power
 * wxl flexes
<balloons> tsimonq2, a little over 1 hour to go!
<wxl> you mean less than an hour to go balloons
<balloons> ohh? I thought it was in 1.25 hours?
<balloons> is it not?
<wxl> Thu Feb  4 21:46:17 UTC 2016
<wxl> meeting is at 2200
<balloons> yikes.. I guess I better be quick then
<balloons> back in a minute
<flocculant> heh
<flocculant> I'll not be there - but I left something on his wiki
<wxl> balloons: fwiw we're gathering up now
<balloons> ack
<tsimonq2> !!!
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-05
<tsimonq2> balloons: you around?
<flocculant> tsimonq2: congrats
<tsimonq2> balloons: you around to talk about Walter's task that he gave to me as well as some general API "difficulties"? :)
<balloons> tsimonq2, I'm here. I can try to help. However, you likely know more than me if you've been digging into the API :-)
<tsimonq2> balloons: just why is it written in PHP?!?!?!?!?
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> balloons: compatibility or preference?
<balloons> the api? it's a python api
<tsimonq2> balloons: server-end is PHp
<tsimonq2> *PHP
<balloons> right -- it's drupal you know, the whole thing is php
<tsimonq2> balloons: aww so no changing that? :P
<teward> drupal is drupal
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> alright :P
<tsimonq2> balloons: well I guess I can deal...gonna be stuck looking at source code instead of taking random stabs using the python console
<balloons> tsimonq2, you're going to have to learn to love php indeed
<tsimonq2> balloons: is every function of the API also put into the Python module or does it just forward requests
 * tsimonq2 isn't learning PHP, I am just going to look at conceptual stuff :D
<tsimonq2> and with by background knowledge on other programming languages it helps
<tsimonq2> balloons: because if it's all just in the Python module, that will be MUCH easier to read
<balloons> tsimonq2, you've hit the limit of my knowlegde, hah!
<balloons> the api is not complete, nor documented as you know
<flocculant> you could ask me
<balloons> it's a WIP bit of python; it could certainly be added to
<flocculant> but it would be even more pointless
<flocculant> badum tssh
<balloons> as far as what? how? etc, I really have no answers without digging myself
 * tsimonq2 will just look into it himself
<tsimonq2> I thought you guys would be able to give me some quick answers but I guess I'll have to explore a bit :)
<tsimonq2> balloons: when I get done digging after a few weeks I should train you XD
#ubuntu-quality 2017-01-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170130)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Zesty Alpha 2] (20170130) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Zesty Alpha 2] has been updated (20170130)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-04
<armourz> whats a good program for security on ubuntu?
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-04
<Arfed> hi - I found a QA issue with ubuntu 17.10, that affects basic use of the OS. it seems to be a longstanding issue going back 4 years. am I able to get someone here to repro it, and make sure it gets fixed?
<Arfed> the issue is that I can't run gedit from a terminal at all - this is preventing me from making changes to files that need root access
<Arfed> repro is this (I think VMWare is important to this): 1: Get 17.10, 2: Install into a VM in VMWare Workstation, 3: Open a terminal. 4: Try to run gedit, or sudo gedit
<Arfed> there is a suggested fix here - but it's not acceptable quality, to have to mess around with environment variables to try and fix this:
<Arfed> https://askubuntu.com/questions/414785/cant-open-gedit-as-root
<Arfed> that above link actually is not helpful for resolving my issue actually
